# Bikeklamotten bei Aldi



## Dumens100 (14. Februar 2008)

hat von euch einer Geheiminformationen wann es bei Aldi wieder Fahrradbekleidung gibt. Letztes Jahr war es ende April anfang Mai ich hoffe dieses Jahr früher.
MfG
Andreas


----------



## hai-nik (14. Februar 2008)

vlt. wegen klimawandel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmpfl (14. Februar 2008)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> hat von euch einer Geheiminformationen wann es bei Aldi wieder Fahrradbekleidung gibt. Letztes Jahr war es ende April anfang Mai ich hoffe dieses Jahr früher.
> MfG
> Andreas



Wann es die Klamotten gibt, merkst Du daran, dass hier wieder ein Thread eröffnet wird: "Bikeklamotten bei Aldi - taugen die was?"

Daraufhin geht das Hauen und Stechen wieder los. Die einen meinen die Klamotten können nix taugen, die anderen behaupten, die Aldiklamotten sind top und wer Markenklamotten kauft ist doof.
Ferner wird festgestellt werden, die Aldiklamotten hätten eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit bekannten Markenklamotten (immerhin haben die Aldijacken z.B. auch 2 Ärmel  ).


----------



## barkeepermoe (14. Februar 2008)

ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Februar 2008)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Wann es die Klamotten gibt, merkst Du daran, dass hier wieder ein Thread eröffnet wird: "Bikeklamotten bei Aldi - taugen die was?"
> 
> Daraufhin geht das Hauen und Stechen wieder los. Die einen meinen die Klamotten können nix taugen, die anderen behaupten, die Aldiklamotten sind top und wer Markenklamotten kauft ist doof.
> Ferner wird festgestellt werden, die Aldiklamotten hätten eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit bekannten Markenklamotten (immerhin haben die Aldijacken z.B. auch 2 Ärmel  ).



Du vergißt noch die Frage der ethischen Vertretbarkeit, Aldikleider zu tragen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. Februar 2008)

Also ich wüßte nichts was gegen die kleidung sprechen könnte, ich denke mir daß das eine oder andere Stück bestimmt nicht schlecht ist.
Kann sich halt nicht jeder den megamäßig überteuerten Kram von ASSOS zum Beispiel leisten.
Ich kanns auch nicht und wills auch nicht, fahre mit Gonzo, Vaude etc. genauso gut, warm und trocken.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## popeye_mzg (14. Februar 2008)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> hat von euch einer Geheiminformationen wann es bei Aldi wieder Fahrradbekleidung gibt. Letztes Jahr war es ende April anfang Mai ich hoffe dieses Jahr früher.
> MfG
> Andreas



http://www.amazon.de/Aldidente-Co-S...9253650?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1192124406&sr=8-2


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (14. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Also ich wüßte nichts was gegen die kleidung sprechen könnte, ich denke mir daß das eine oder andere Stück bestimmt nicht schlecht ist.
> Kann sich halt nicht jeder den megamäßig überteuerten Kram von ASSOS zum Beispiel leisten.
> Ich kanns auch nicht und wills auch nicht, fahre mit Gonzo, Vaude etc. genauso gut, warm und trocken.
> Gruß
> Stolli



genau und da aldi weder bikebekleidung herstellt, noch entwirft, wird es ein "guter" für sie machen. wie bei der marmelade, dem käse, der wurst.....
was aber auch stimmt ist die tatsache, dass die klamotten qualitativ nicht an die "marken" ranreichen. zudem sind die trickot`s immer noch nicht meine sache. die hosen finde ich aber gut. da kaufe ich mir halt jedes jahr drei. das kann ich 10 jahre machen und bin dann beim preis von einer asso.
muss jeder wissen was er möchte, bzw. was er sich leisten kann.

mfg
frank


----------



## brmpfl (15. Februar 2008)

Könnt Ihr nicht warten, bis es soweit ist?


----------



## spudi (15. Februar 2008)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Aldidente-Co-S...9253650?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1192124406&sr=8-2



http://www.koever.com/

Karsten


----------



## Clarjee (15. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Also ich wüßte nichts was gegen die kleidung sprechen könnte, ich denke mir daß das eine oder andere Stück bestimmt nicht schlecht ist.
> Kann sich halt nicht jeder den megamäßig überteuerten Kram von ASSOS zum Beispiel leisten.
> Ich kanns auch nicht und wills auch nicht, fahre mit Gonzo, Vaude etc. genauso gut, warm und trocken.
> Gruß
> Stolli



Cool, die Diskussion beginnt auch schon jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo hatte eigenlich nicht vor durch die Frage ein hauen und stechen zu erzeugen wer sich Markenartikel leisten kann schön der soll sie sich zulegen und wer nicht istauch nicht schlim habe auch keine Marken Artikel kaufe meine Sachen auch bei Aldi meine Trikos sind alle von Aldi und ich finde sie gut und sie halten und brauche dafür mich auch nicht schämen. Ausserdem sind die Artikel bei uns immer in 10 Minuten ausverkauft da können sie ja nicht so schlecht sein.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Magicforce (15. Februar 2008)

> Daraufhin geht das Hauen und Stechen wieder los. Die einen meinen die Klamotten können nix taugen, die anderen behaupten, die Aldiklamotten sind top und wer Markenklamotten kauft ist doof.
> Ferner wird festgestellt werden, die Aldiklamotten hätten eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit bekannten Markenklamotten (immerhin haben die Aldijacken z.B. auch 2 Ärmel ).


   
Hobooo....!
Dein Einsatz ...


----------



## Dumens100 (15. Februar 2008)

Nach suchen müste es ab dem 14.04.2008 wieder Sachen bei Aldi geben


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Februar 2008)

Viel besser fÃ¤nde ich es, Aldi hÃ¤tte mal wieder TrinkrucksÃ¤cke.
Vor Jahren mal einen fÃ¼r 10â¬ gekauft und den habe ich heute noch im Einsatz.
Einen Ersatz zu haben wÃ¤re nicht schlecht.
Ansonsten kaufe ich die Klamotten auch dort, wenn sie mir denn passen wÃ¼rden.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Februar 2008)

Stimmt, der Trinkrucksack von damals ist echt gut. Hab meinen auch noch. Ist so ein Camelbak Mule - Klon. Hat im Gegensatz zum Original eine Regenhülle, dafür etwas minderwertige Reißverschlüsse (Oder sind die beim Ur-Mule etwa auch nicht besser?).


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Februar 2008)

Die Reißverschlüsse sind bei den Aldisachen immer so eine Sache, gehen bei allen meinen Aldi-Klamotten hakelig oder dröseln sich auf, egal ob Jacke oder lange Hose. Ist mir aber für das Geld egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (21. Februar 2008)

Sers


Hab mir ne Thermojacke gekauft und mit einem Nahttrenner die komisch Plastikschildchen abgemacht. Letzten Samstag kamm dann einer zu mir, ob das so ne gore jacke wäre, denn er hätte die auch. Ich geschmunzelt und gesagt das die von Aldi sei. Finde eigentlich keinen Unterschied zu meiner Pearl Izumi Jacke außer der Preis. Beide sind sogar Wasserabweißend

Die Hosen taugen nix, weil da zu oft die Naht auf geht und mehr hab ich mir nicht gekauft. DIeses jahr wieder ne Thermojacke und vielleicht Funktionsunterhemden


----------



## veno (22. Februar 2008)

Ich muss ehrlich sein - ich hab Aldi Klamotten, die liegen einfach nicht gescheit an, ich hab Lidl Klamotten, die tun das. Besonders problematisch ist es halt bei Jacken und Trikots. Das Material ist ok, aber die Passform ist halt echt Glückssache. Dumm ist halt, entweder man kauft gleich 2-3 Sachen ein, vorrausgesetzt man bekommt sie überhaupt, bei Lidl ist die Auswahl minimalst und bei Aldi meistens alles sofort weg, entweder man hat dann wahnsinnsschnöppsche gemacht oder man halt 2-3 Teile rumliegen, die man allenfalls im Winter drunterzieht.

Mir gehts zumindest so. Dennoch kauf ich keine Wahnsinnspreise ein von Assos oder Gore ein, da es zum Glück noch alternative super Marken gibt, die sogar Gore Faser eingebaut haben, jedoch nur ein Drittel davon kosten. Man muss nur suchen. Ich hab Nalini Trikots, die Assos in Passform in nichts nachstehen, allerdings 10x weniger kosten.


----------



## frogmatic (22. Februar 2008)

Da ALDI, LIDL und co. keine Umkleiden haben ist es vollkommen unproblematisch, die Sachen einfach zurückzugeben, solange alle Schildchen noch dran sind und der Kassenbon da ist, ALDI zumindest schreibt das sogar ausdrücklich, IIRC sogar auf dem Kassenbon (hab grad keinen zur Hand).

Also kaufen-daheim anprobieren-behalten/zurücktragen.
Hab sogar schon Sachen innen anderen ALDI zurückgebracht als ich sie gekauft hatte.


----------



## veno (22. Februar 2008)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Da ALDI, LIDL und co. keine Umkleiden haben ist es vollkommen unproblematisch, die Sachen einfach zurückzugeben, solange alle Schildchen noch dran sind und der Kassenbon da ist, ALDI zumindest schreibt das sogar ausdrücklich, IIRC sogar auf dem Kassenbon (hab grad keinen zur Hand).
> 
> Also kaufen-daheim anprobieren-behalten/zurücktragen.
> Hab sogar schon Sachen innen anderen ALDI zurückgebracht als ich sie gekauft hatte.




Mag sein, bei mir ist der Aldi ein Stück entfernt und wenn ich da mit dem Auto 4 Mal hin bzw. zurückfahre, kann ich mir auch gleich teurere Sachen kaufen bzw. bestellen  Ich hasse auch die Wühltischsituation, das kenne ich noch aus dem Türkei Urlaub und das hat mir schon da immer gestunken, mag ich einfach nicht.


----------



## lotus1990 (22. Februar 2008)

ich hab auch aldi klamotten, bin mit allem ausser einer langen hose zufrieden, die ist schief


----------



## brmpfl (22. Februar 2008)

veno schrieb:


> Ich hasse auch die Wühltischsituation, das kenne ich noch aus dem Türkei Urlaub und das hat mir schon da immer gestunken, mag ich einfach nicht.



Aber denk' bitte an die Menschen, die sonst gar keinen Sex hätten


----------



## mischuer (22. Februar 2008)

wieso immer nur Aldi, wenn ich ne recht gute Marke fast zum gleichen Preis krieg. kleines Bsp.: http://www.canyon.com/img/accessories/57_img_product.jpg
16,90 eur. Und das Polster ist gut.

Genügend Bsp. auch bei Windjacken und sonstigem Zeugs. Ok bei den Westen und Handschuhen wirds schwierig. (Winterzeugs ist ein Thema für sich, da ist Aldi/Lidl bei den Hosen stark)


----------



## seinup (22. Februar 2008)

Ich seid wirklich eine Armut, wenn ihr einerseits hier 1000 Euro Bikes umterm Ars*h kleben habt, oben aber Aldi Schürzen tragt, ihr seid eine Schande für unsere Nation.


----------



## JCDenton (22. Februar 2008)

seinup schrieb:


> Ich seid wirklich eine Armut, wenn ihr einerseits hier 1000 Euro Bikes umterm Ars*h kleben habt, oben aber Aldi Schürzen tragt, ihr seid eine Schande für unsere Nation.



 gehts noch?


----------



## seinup (22. Februar 2008)

JCDenton schrieb:


> gehts noch?



Gegenfrage, was denkt ihr euch dabei, mit 10 Euro Ware an den Beinen rumzufahren, schämt ihr euch nicht? Könnt ihr euch überhaupt noch in den Spiegel sehen? Ich fahre grundsätzlich NUR Assos, Gore oder hochwertigste Kleidung, um nicht dazustehen, wie der letzte Flaschensammler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JCDenton (22. Februar 2008)

seinup schrieb:


> schämt ihr euch nicht?


nein!


> Könnt ihr euch überhaupt noch in den Spiegel sehen?


ja!


> Ich fahre grundsätzlich NUR Assos, Gore oder hochwertigste Kleidung, um nicht dazustehen, wie der letzte Flaschensammler.


Glückwunsch!

Würd sagen du setzt dich jetzt mit deinen Spitzenklamotten aufs Bike und zeigst uns ollen Aldiklamotten drunter oder drüber Trägern mal so richtig was ein Vorzeigebiker ist. Ich warte noch bis es etwas dunkler wird, könnte ja sein du begegnest mir und müsstes den grauenvollen Anblick einer 15 Euro Aldi Radlerhose an mir bei Tageslicht ertragen 
Mehr gibbet zu deinen Auswürfen eigentlich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Paoloest (22. Februar 2008)

die kraft kommt trotzdem noch aus den beinen. es ist eine schande, wenn du in deinen 2000 eur klamotte mit rundum xtr und allem drum und dran vom flaschensammler überholt wirst.
also deine ausführugnen sind mir auch etwas harsch. kaufe auch gern qualität, aber nicht aus solch niederen beweggründen. jeder kauft sich das was er denkt dass es seine ansprüche am besten matched. und jeder hat auch mal angefangen und fährt vielleicht nicht 10000km im jahr, da benötigt man kein professional equipment


----------



## seinup (22. Februar 2008)

Sorry, aber ich hab heute meinen ironischen Tag  Nehmts mir nicht übel!


----------



## Paoloest (22. Februar 2008)

thought so


----------



## hamburger_jung (22. Februar 2008)

> Ich seid wirklich eine Armut



 

Der ist gut


----------



## docdor sommer (22. Februar 2008)

grad gemeint...aber die ironie war jetz wirklich nich zu übersehen.....


----------



## Blut Svente (22. Februar 2008)

seinup schrieb:


> Ich seid wirklich eine Armut, wenn ihr einerseits hier 1000 Euro Bikes umterm Ars*h kleben habt, oben aber Aldi Schürzen tragt, ihr seid eine Schande für unsere Nation.



1000  bikes  wer kauft son schrott 
Aldi Unterhemden sind Top


----------



## XCRacer (22. Februar 2008)

Socken sind auch Top


----------



## clarissa_MKK (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wenn dir das Warten bis April zu lange dauert, letztes Jahr gab es bereits im März beim Lidl viel Bikebekleidung.

Viel Spaß bei Stöbern  

Clarissa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (23. Februar 2008)

Noch ein Tip.
Wer preiswerte Schuhe zum Fahrradfahren sucht, sollte sich mal die Wander- oder Trekkingschuhe von Aldi fÃ¼r 20â¬ ansehen.
Die verrichten seit Monaten problemlos ihren Dienst.

Beim Geld muss man PrioritÃ¤ten setzen. Ich habe noch mehr Hobbys die Geld kosten und eine Familie.
Die Softshell Jacke und die Laufhose haben sich richtig gelohnt.

Wer unbedingt sein Ego mit den Markenklamotten oder der Papageibunten Teamkleidung aufwerten muss ...
Wie bescheuert muss man sein, sein Geld fÃ¼r sowas auszugeben, um dann als Werbeplakat rumzufahren?


----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2008)

Kann man aber so pauschal nicht sagen, Helmut.

Die Winterhosen saugen sich voll Schweiß und Regen. Hängen dann an einem wie ein nasser Sack. Die Handschuhe ebenso. Die Jacken sind OK, solange sie genug Fahrtwind abbekommen. Ansonsten das selbe wie bei den Hosen.

Auch Markensachen bekommt man oft günstiger. Es gibt auch schon mal eine Gore-Tex Jacke für 80,- im Ausverkauf. Muss sicher nicht immer Assos sein. Aber gute Klamotten sind oft ihr Geld wert und als Viel- und Schlechtwetterfahrer kommt man leider nicht drum rum.


----------



## veno (23. Februar 2008)

Bei mir fing alles damit an, dass ich früher mal nur superteures Zeug gekauft habe. So es superteuer war, Assos, Gore (hab ich heute teils noch liegen) hab ich natürlich nicht viel gehabt.

Ich hatte 2 Hosen, eine Jacke und 2 Trikots. Im November vor einigen Jahren gin mir dann die hochgelobte Markenhose für 190 Euro kaputt im Schritt. Riss auf. Klar gabs Reklamation und klar wurde das behoben, trotz Diskussion, die ich nicht erwartet hätte. Hat jedoch 6 Wochen gedauert. Na super, der Winter war nämlich fast gelaufen und die eiskalte Zeit.

Damals bot etwa zeitgleich Lidl Hosen an, wo ich dachte, najagut, kaufste halt mal 2 für 10 Euro. Was soll ich sagen? Also die Markenklamotte wieder da war, wohlbemerkt geflickt, nicht ausgetauscht, hab ich meine Lidl Klamotten weitergefahren, eine der beiden Hosen hab ich heute noch. Bei der anderen ging irgendwann nach glaube 6000 km der Reißverschluss kaputt. Für 10 Euro war das nun wirklich ok. Passform war einfach geil. Hätte ich nie gedacht.

Ab da merkte ich, dass beides natürlich kaputt gehen kann, nur ist es bei Gore und Assos extrem ärgerlich, auch wenns reklamiert werden kann. Das Zeug ist erstmal weg....

Außerdem wunder ich mich immer wieder, wie manche auf die Assos und Gore Passform schwören. Allein das entzieht sich jeder Logik.

Aldi und Lidl schneidern auf bestimmte Maße. Assos und Gore tun das ebenfalls und jeder andere auch. Es KANN nicht sein, dass Assos oder Gore JEDEM gleichermaßen gut passt.

Ich hab regelmäßig spannende Achseln bei Gore, weil die Ärmel zu kurz sind. Sind die Ärmel lang genug, wölbt sich vorn der Brustbereich. Klar, das gleiche hab ich bei Aldi Jacken auch festgestellt, aber deswegen kauf ich doch Gore, damit ich das grad nicht habe. Tja....
Assos passt mir persönlich, sind aber irrelevant teuer und das ist unverschämt. 

Gore wird übrigends in China gefertigt....das wissen die meisten auch nicht. Assos in der Schweiz, Bobshops eigene Sachen in Polen, Nalini und Santini in Italien. 

Wer Gore Fasern mag, kauft sich einfach die richtigen Marken, die die Windstopper Fasern verwenden, dazu braucht man keine GORE Jacke, da spart man die Hälfte bei anderen Marken. Funktion ist die gleiche - mit dem Unterschied, dass bei Gore die guten Jacken erst ab 150 Euro beginnen, bei Santini mit Gore Fasern schon ab 50 Euro.


----------



## haumdaucher (24. Februar 2008)

Mahlzeit,

ich bin der Meinung jeder sollte das tragen was ihm am ehesten gefällt und in dem man sich wohl fühlt... Was interessieren mich die Meinungen anderer Leuts... ich bewunder so Lebenskünstler die einfach das tun was sie möchten... schei*egal ob andere sie auslachen oder nicht.

Das ist hier ebenfalls der Fall... es ist doch wohl schnurzegal wer was trägt... und wenn jemand in Pinkem Schlafanzug auf nem 2500 Euro Bike hockt... schei*drauf... es ist sein leben... da hat doch kein anderer reinzupfuschen.


Mir stellt sich momentan auch die Frage was ich mir so als Einsteigerklamotten zulegen soll... und mir ist es relativ egal ob da nun "ALDI" oder "GORE" draufsteht... hauptsache ich fühl mich darin wohl.

Punkt.

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## fÄlix (24. Februar 2008)

jep so solls sein, hauptsache man fühllt sich wohl. aber leider sind die dicounter sachen halt leider nicht immer für jeden gemacht. ich hab auch eine hose aber die ist halt zu kurz und dafür oben zu weit. wenn ich da mit meinen 190cm manchmal die unterhemden anprobier könnt ich mal locker noch meine kollegen mit drunter nehmen und im wald zelten. aber naja ich würds tragen wenn ich könnte. ich mein im wald sieht mich ja eh keiner!!

greeez


----------



## XCRacer (24. Februar 2008)

Liegt daran, dass Aldi und Konsorte für jedermanns Körper schneidern lässt und Nalini & Co für Sportler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scutum (24. Februar 2008)

Auch wenn das Thema mit mehr als 40 BeitrÃ¤gen mittlerweile ziemlich abgegrast ist, mÃ¶chte auch ich meine Meinung dazu abgeben. 

Letztlich ist es doch eine Frage des Geldes und dessen, was man darstellen mÃ¶chte. 
Hat man das notwendige Geld, kann man es sich leisten darÃ¼ber nachzudenken, was man kauft. meist wollen leute, die viel geld haben, sich auch entsprechend darstellen und prÃ¤sentieren. daher kaufen sie - ohne auf andere faktoren zu achten - blind markenklamotten.
hat man nicht den entsprechenden geldbeutel, dann stellen sich solche fragen gar nicht. 

als ich mit dem mtb-fahren angefangen habe, lieÃ ich mich von markenklamotten blenden. mit meinen zwei gore-trikots bin ich Ã¼berhaupt nicht zufrieden. dagegen zÃ¶ge ich mein lieblingstrikot - letzten sommer-schlussverkauf bei sportcheck von "ock" fÃ¼r 20 â¬ gekauft - am liebsten jedes mal beim biken an. mit der langen trÃ¤gerhose - ebenfalls von dort fÃ¼r 40 â¬ bin ich ebenfalls hochzufrieden.


----------



## tigerwoods1607 (24. Februar 2008)

Also Jungs und Mädels. Ich glaube, das man das je nach Einsatzzweck entscheiden muss. bei Regenjacken zum Beispiel sind die billigen meistens wirklich Schrott. Ich habe auch Klamotten aus beiden "Welten". Aber Posersportler, bei denen alles ganz dick draufstehen muss sind halt auch sinnlos. Vielleicht muss man einfach bei den einen Teilen etwas mehr hinlegen und kann bei nicht so kritischen Teilen gerne auch günstige nehmen. Ich glaube jetzt haben wir mal wieder genug über das Thema diskutiert.


----------



## Easy (25. Februar 2008)

Achtung,

am Donnerstag gibt es bei Aldi-Süd die Sportunterhemden. Die taugen definitiv was


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Februar 2008)

edith was here.


----------



## n70tester (25. Februar 2008)

ab Donnerstag 6. März gibbet auch Sachen bei LIDL


----------



## bravopunk (28. Februar 2008)

Soo, also ich war heut Morgen schon bei Aldi, ja als Student hat man eben Zeit 

Nun ich hab mir erstmal ein paar von den Unterhemden gekauft und kann sie, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, nur empfehlen.
Sie liegen recht eng an und tragen sich auch wunderbar. Ich hab so eines jetzt schon knapp eine halbe Stunde an und mich stört noch nichts 

Zudem vermute ich auch, dass sie sogar von Comazo sind, es nur nicht dran steht. Laut Verpackung kommen sie nämlich aus Albstadt, Firmensitz von Comazo. Außerdem wird im Hemd selbst die selbe Schriftart/Zeichenkodierung für Pflegehinweise verwendet, wie sie auch in Comazo-Unterwäsche zu finden ist.
Also ich vermute, dass man gerade bei Aldi Markenware zum Spottpreis bekommt


----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2008)

Ihr zieht die dinger ungewaschen an,
also so wie sie aus der packung kommen?
*kopfschüttel*


----------



## bravopunk (28. Februar 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ihr zieht die dinger ungewaschen an,
> also so wie sie aus der packung kommen?
> *kopfschüttel*



Daran sterben werde ich sicher nicht. Außerdem will ich sie auch nicht erst waschen und danach feststellen, das sie mir nicht passen oder nicht gefallen, um sie dann wieder zurückbringen.


----------



## veno (28. Februar 2008)

Einmal anprobieren "ungewaschen" ist ja total ok, damit ungewaschen fahren würd ich nicht, mach ich aber mit keinen Klamotten.


----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2008)

haste auch recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackseal (28. Februar 2008)

...immer wieder lustig diese diskussionen mitzulesen. die aldi / lidl sachen sind sicherlich nach keinen anderen qualitÃ¤tsmaÃstÃ¤ben gefertigt, als das andere hersteller auch tun. beispiel: die radlerbrille bei aldi letztes jahr. hat da mal einer die herstelleradresse gegooglelt ? gleiche stadt, gleiche strasse, nur eine hausnummer weiter als uvex. na sowas...
ich wette, daÃ das mit den klamotten genauso sein wird.
ich habe erfahrungen mit beiden discountern gemacht. die aldihose war grausam. ein sitzpolster wie ein hinten abstehendes brett. nach drei wochen testfahrt hab ich die (natÃ¼rlich gewaschen) umgetauscht. geld zurÃ¼ck. macht das mal mit "markenware". jetzt fahre ich den winter durch lidl sachen und bin absolut zufrieden. ich denke die fÃ¼r den 06.03. angekÃ¼ndigte hose, das trikot und die jacke werden mich durch den sommer begleiten. fÃ¼r zusammen â¬ 27,50...
das einzige was mir fehlt in der discounter auslage ist ein einfaches windstopper trikot.


----------



## AntaresH (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo

also Lidl hat heute in einer Woche Radklamotten, nur ist für mich nix dabei...dagegen werde ich mir mal das Radtrikot bei Tchibo kaufen...und es mal testen wie es ist...

LG


----------



## Edith L. (28. Februar 2008)

veno schrieb:


> Einmal anprobieren "ungewaschen" ist ja total ok, damit ungewaschen fahren würd ich nicht, mach ich aber mit keinen Klamotten.



Ich wasch mich immer schon vorher!


----------



## Dumens100 (7. April 2008)

Am 14.04.2008 gibts Klamotten bei Aldi

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_mo_8947.htm


----------



## bravopunk (7. April 2008)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Am 14.04.2008 gibts Klamotten bei Aldi
> 
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_mo_8947.htm



Dankeschön  Die Weste und Handschuhe werde ich mir mal anschauen gehen


----------



## hamburger_jung (8. April 2008)

Alles nur bei Aldi Süd ....


----------



## Dumens100 (8. April 2008)

Aldi Nord hatte glaube ich schon


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (8. April 2008)

Ist jemand damit schon mal nen fetten Alpencross gefahren???

Also wenn ich in die Arbeit damit fahr bestimmt nicht schelcht für das Geld.
Aber für mehr??? 

Kumpel hat ne Tschibo-Hose gekauft. So ganz toll. Aber die Nähte waren nicht versenkt wie bei den besseren Hosen udn am Abend sah er aus wie ein Pavian .

Vielleicht bin ich ja ein Weichei aber ich schwör auf meine Gore-Bike Hose.

Die billigen Hosen zieh ich nur zum Training an. die werden jede Woche 2-3x gewaschen und am ende der Sasion in die Tonne getreten.


----------



## speedkauboy (8. April 2008)

Denke, es ist wichtig, das es gut sitzt und man sich wohlfühlt.  Die Brille kam wirklich damals von Uvex, war auch am Code abzulesen.
Aldi Nord hatte schon...?? Hab ich verpaßt....
Bin auch gerade online am durchstöbern zwecks Neuanschaffung von Klamotten jetzt für den Sommer...Hier gibt`s ja auch diverse Threads zu den Themen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (8. April 2008)

seinup schrieb:


> Ich seid wirklich eine Armut, wenn ihr einerseits hier 1000 Euro Bikes umterm Ars*h kleben habt, oben aber Aldi Schürzen tragt, ihr seid eine Schande für unsere Nation.


Wenn du mal groß bist...


----------



## Yetho (8. April 2008)

Also ich finde die Socken immer sehr gut. Da kann man nix falsch mit machen!


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (8. April 2008)

Yetho schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Socken immer sehr gut. Da kann man nix falsch mit machen!



Das stimmt, die Socken sind OK.....

Ich kauf mir auch den Poncho für mein Arbeitsrad...

Aber ist jemand wirklich damit schon nen Alpencross gefahren???

Das würde mich interessieren.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## tobone (8. April 2008)

Stimmt schon. Ich bin auch eher für hochwertigere Klamotten, gerade bei Hosen da merkt man schon den Unterschied. Ein paar neue Radsocken brauch ich auch mal wieder. Hab bisher noch nie bei Aldi Klamotten gekauft aber Kumpels von mir. Waren teilweise ganz zufrieden.


----------



## MLingg (8. April 2008)

Hab mir vor Kurzem die Weste geholt - ist nicht schlecht ...


----------



## sHub3Rt (8. April 2008)

uiii toll  danke loite, ich verpass die aktionen der discounter immer  jetzt kann ich mir für den 14. nen halben tag urlaub nehmen. den brauch ich auch, denn um 8.15 uhr ist beim aldi alles in meiner größe weg^^

ich hab die hochwertigeren auch lieber, aber für den sommer sind die echt gut, man fährt sie, dann wäscht man sie, dann fährt man sie, dann wäscht man sie, und wenn sie nach einer saison fratze sind kann man sie getrost vermüllen, denn dann haben sie ihre schuldigkeit getan. würd mir bei nem primalwear zum beispiel schwer fallen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. April 2008)

Die Handschuhe sind top, gibts jetzt das 3. Jahr, jedesmal verbessert. Werd mir wieder 1 Paar holen und das älteste Paar mal entsorgen. Da hat sich langsam der Klettverschluß zerlegt.

Und Schläuche für 1 das Stück machen die Entscheidung Flicken ja/nein auch recht einfach. 

Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf verbesserte Hosen, also mit besserem Polster und auch mal auf kurze Trägerhosen, aber da tut sich nix  

Inzwischen streut Aldi ja sein Sportartikelangebot in die Breite, von Bikern über Golfer, Jogger, Reiter, Angler, Motorradfahrer, Wanderer etc. pp. ist ja nun bald das gesamte Freizeitbeschäftigungs-Spektrum vertreten. Da bleibt wohl für etwas mehr Auswahl oder funktionell verbesserte Ware kaum noch Platz. Die Handschuhe machten da bislang eine lobenswerte Ausnahme...


----------



## sHub3Rt (9. April 2008)

hab mir, wie angekündigt, heute erstmal nen halben tag urlaub genehmigen lassen, und dann fahr ich am montag morgen zu dem versteckten aldi, den keiner findet, und brauch mich nich mit meinem kapotten fuß durch die massen zu schlagen 

das mit den trägerhosen find ich auch blöde, da ich unbedingt so eine haben möchte, mir die aber meistens zu teuer sind. und solche hosen kauf ich nich via netz, wenn ich nich weiß wie die sitzen.

die handschuhe sind okay sagste? dann schau ich mir die mal näher an, meine sind schon recht durch...


----------



## marcossa (10. April 2008)

handschuhe und helm schau ich mir mal an 
die schläuche sind natürlich auch vergleichsweise sehr billig. kann man sicher bedenkenlos zugreifen.

ich schau auch mal nach der bike shorts. kann man sicher bequem über ne normale trägerhose ziehen


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2008)

marcossa schrieb:


> die schläuche sind natürlich auch vergleichsweise sehr billig. kann man sicher bedenkenlos zugreifen.



Relativ - ich hab die Dinger jetzt seit knapp 2 Jahren im Einsatz (normale Touren mit etwas zügigeren Abfahrten) und war etwas enttäuscht von der "Pannensicherheit". Da geht schonmal öfter die Luft flöten, ohne daß man einen Durchschlag hat oder sich eine Dorne im Reifen findet. 
Ist nach meinen Aufzeichnungen im Vergleich zu 5 mal so teuren Markenschläuchen aber immer noch günstiger.


----------



## Whiteeagle (10. April 2008)

aldi nord dürfte das noch net gehabt haben. nur vereinzelt artikel. beispielsweise die schläuche waren im winter mal hier im aldi, das isotonische getränk fliegt derzeit noch vereinzelt aufm sondertisch rum, das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## Ghostwheel (10. April 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> die handschuhe sind okay sagste? dann schau ich mir die mal näher an, meine sind schon recht durch...



Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Aldi-Handschuhe normal ausfallen? Ich werde es die ersten Tage nächster Woche nicht selbst zu Aldi schaffen, wollte mir aber welche mitbringen lassen. Habe in Handschuhen normalerweise L bzw. 9-10.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. April 2008)

seinup schrieb:


> Ich seid wirklich eine Armut, wenn ihr einerseits hier 1000 Euro Bikes umterm Ars*h kleben habt, oben aber Aldi Schürzen tragt, ihr seid eine Schande für unsere Nation.



danke für dieses qualifizierte kommentar. 



selber einen bild-zeitungsverschnitt im avatar haben aber andere als schade der nation betiteln. ist wie pissen gegen den wind, findest du nicht?


----------



## LarsLipp (10. April 2008)

Hi,

ich bin Stolz zur Armutsgruppe zu gehören. Mir ist es auch nicht peinlich mit Aldi Sachen rumzufahren.

Mag die Aldi fahrer lieber als die Markenposer vor der Eisdiele. 

Wenn jemand Lust hat, kann er auch gerne nackt fahren.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## kmp (10. April 2008)

ich find das mal wieder lustig, da schreibt einer was wo die Ironie einem förmlich ins Gesicht springt bzw. jeder normale Mensch merken müsste, dass das nicht ernst gemeint ist und jemand liest das und zieht drüber her ohne erstmal weiterzulesen...

ich werd mir auch nächsten Montag das Zeug mal angucken und wahrscheinlich Shirt Weste Handschuhe und Hose zulegen, bislang bin ich mit normaler Sporthose und Bundeswehr T-Shirts gefahren, das geht auch wunderbar und damit macht biken auch Spaß^^!


----------



## spudi (10. April 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sHub3Rt (10. April 2008)

ein problem mit den klamotten hab ich nur aufgrund der qualität und des aussehens. sonderlich gut verarbeitet sind sie nicht, und hübsch sind sie leider auch nicht (gilt vor allem für die trikots).

mit dem kauf bei aldi ansich find ich hat das nischt zu tun. ich kauf auch meine kekse da, weil sie billiger als woanders sind.

zum zum thema 100-euro-bikes: rate mal warum man sich so ein bike leisten kann. wiel man woanders spart


----------



## Schildbürger (10. April 2008)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Aldi-Handschuhe normal ausfallen? Ich werde es die ersten Tage nächster Woche nicht selbst zu Aldi schaffen, wollte mir aber welche mitbringen lassen. Habe in Handschuhen normalerweise L bzw. 9-10.



Hi,
die fallen leider sehr unterschiedliche aus. Besser ist anprobieren.
Wäre XL bis XXL habe selber auch 9.  

Ist aber kein Problem Sachen die nicht passen wieder umzugeben.
Meine Frau bringt mir auch die Sachen in verschiedenen Größen mit.
Was nicht passt ober gefällt wird wieder zurückgebracht, ist zwar Mehraufwand, aber man kann in Ruhe daheim aus- und anprobieren.
Bei einem Versender hätte ich mehr bedenken mein Geld wieder zurück zu bekommen.

Wenn du Handschuhe hast die gut passen gib die zum vergleichen mit.

Edit: In einem Paar steht L/9 ... Zwei andere sind XL, beim vierten 9.  
Die letzten vom Lidl sind XL.


----------



## razor1982 (11. April 2008)

Wie siehts denn mit den Hosen aus? Sind die Naehte einigermassen versenkt oder reibts am Popo?


----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2008)

Die Nähte der Hosen sind eigentlich genauso wie an teuren Hosen auch, aber die Polster sind nicht viel dicker als 3 gefaltete Papierservietten. Da erhoffe ich mir seit Jahren mal eine Verbesserung, scheinbar vergebens.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. April 2008)

Was willst für 7 EUR erwarten? Um damit jeden Tag in die Arbeit zu radeln, tut´s das aber. Da wären mir meine teuren Hosen zu schade; immer 2 Std. getragen, dann in die Waschmaschine. Da ist dann das Polster nach 1/4 Jahr auch nur noch so dünn wie 3 Papierservietten und taugt bestenfalls zum Spinning.


----------



## sHub3Rt (12. April 2008)

so seh ich das auch @ pfadfinderin.

die polster sind nich der bringer, aber für die normale 0815tour-einmal-den-kanal entlang reichtz allemal. und wennse dann nach nem vierteljahr durch sind dann ists halt so. dann kommse inne ablage P und man packt die nächste aus  und scheuern tut bei mir zumindest nischt.


----------



## Enrgy (12. April 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Was willst für 7 EUR erwarten? Um damit jeden Tag in die Arbeit zu radeln, tut´s das aber. Da wären mir meine teuren Hosen zu schade; immer 2 Std. getragen, dann in die Waschmaschine. Da ist dann das Polster nach 1/4 Jahr auch nur noch so dünn wie 3 Papierservietten und taugt bestenfalls zum Spinning.



Ich fahre seit 91 MTB und habe mir vor 6 Monaten die erste teuere kurze Trägerhose gekauft. Bis dahin bin ich NUR mit Aldi/Lidl Hosen gefahren bzw. anfangs ganz ohne Polster. Wie die Entwicklung der Discounter-Klamotten bei Handschuhen (Waschleder, Gelpolster, Frottedaumen) und Winterjacken (Softshell) zeigt, geht da ja schon was. Ich erwarte eben auch bei den Hosen mal eine Verbesserung beim Polster. Da tut sich seit 12 Jahren nix, immer das gleiche dünne Zeugs. Dann soll die Hose eben 10 kosten, dafür kommt dann ein dickeres Polster rein.

Aber die Discounter Ware ist ja eigentlich nicht für die engagierteren Biker gedacht, sondern für Vati und Mutti, die ein paar Mal im Jahr bei schönem Wetter einen Radausflug machen und es nicht einsehen (oder nicht leisten können/wollen), zB. allein 100 für eine kurze Hose und zu berappen.

Denen tut nämlich der Ar$ch auch mit einer Assos weh, weil sie eben zu wenig im Sattel sitzen bzw. mit zu großen zeitlichen Abständen. Also lohnt sich für den Gelegenheitsbiker die Investition in hochpreisige Ausrüstungsgegenstäne kaum, da deren Leistungsfähigkeit eh nicht erreicht wird.

Wer häufiger fährt und Biken zum primären Hobby macht, wird an schmerzenden Schnittstellen irgendwann (und wenns wie bei mir erst nach 16 Jahren ist) Linderung in teurerer Ware suchen. Das können Regenklamotten sein, Winterhosen, oder die kurzen Sommerhosen.

Bei anderen Artikeln wird man dagegen feststellen, daß die 10x teurere Markenware keinen wirklichen Vorteil bringt.


----------



## sHub3Rt (12. April 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Aber die Discounter Ware ist ja eigentlich nicht für die engagierteren Biker gedacht, sondern für Vati und Mutti, die ein paar Mal im Jahr bei schönem Wetter einen Radausflug machen und es nicht einsehen (oder nicht leisten können/wollen), zB. allein 100 für eine kurze Hose und zu berappen.



ich halte mich für einen engagierten biker, auch wenn ich noch nicht allzulange fahre und auch mit nem crosser auch wenig gelände. aber ich fahre sehr viel und sehr lange. und trotzdem will und vorallem kann ich mir als azubi keine teuren klamotten leisten. ich habe einfach nicht die möglichkeit mir eine trägerhose für rund 100 schleifen zu leisten, und bei trikots siehts ähnlich auch. 

um das mal etwas einzugrenzen: ich kann schon, aber wenn, ist das etwas besonderes für mich. ich werd mir demnächst eine trägerhose von adidas holen, denn die passt mir einfach wie angegossen. und ein primalwear trikot ist auch fest eingeplant. aber das sind dann auch sachen die ich nicht jeden tag anziehen und waschen möchte, eben weil sie für mich sehr teuer sind.

also muss ich irgendwo abstriche machen. und da ich das auf keinen fall mehr beim rad machen will (der letzte kauf war für mich beweis genug dass das nichts bringt.) muss ich halt sehen dass ich die klamotten günstiger bekomme. denn für ein primalwear bekomme ich gut 10 aldi-trikots^^


----------



## barkeepermoe (12. April 2008)

wie schauts mit den socken aus ?! wie sind die so !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (12. April 2008)

Hi
Also ich hab so ziehmlich alles an Aldi Radklamotten im Schrank.
Von Thermohose über Thermounterhemd,Regenhose,Regenjacke,Socken usw.,und ich muß sagen das ich mit allem bis jetzt gekauften Klamotten,was paßform und qualli angeht sehr zufrieden bin.Natürlich habe ich auch teurere Teile im Schrank aber soviel besser wie die Aldi sachen sind die meiner meinung nach auch nicht.
Ich werde mich auf alle fälle am Montag wieder mit neuen teilen von aldi eindecken.

Gruß Laggiman


----------



## Honigblume (13. April 2008)

Wie sind denn die Regensachen vom Aldi? Sind die zufälligerweise atmungsaktiv?


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (13. April 2008)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Regensachen vom Aldi? Sind die zufälligerweise atmungsaktiv?



Kein Stück. Ist nur Plastik. 
Aber um trocken in die Arbeit zu kommen langt es schon. 
Ich werde mir den Poncho und die Socken holen. 

Wenn Du sonst viel fährst würde ich mehr Geld investieren...

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Honigblume (13. April 2008)

Uh, ne, auch um zur Arbeit zur kommen würd ich es mir nicht kaufen, eine Regenjacke die nicht atmet hab ich bereits, liegt irgendwo ganz hinten im Schrank *hehe*.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (13. April 2008)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Uh, ne, auch um zur Arbeit zur kommen würd ich es mir nicht kaufen, eine Regenjacke die nicht atmet hab ich bereits, liegt irgendwo ganz hinten im Schrank *hehe*.



Deswegen ja nur der Poncho... der hat noch Luft zum Atmen....


----------



## sHub3Rt (14. April 2008)

grade durch eine unmenge alter leute durchgeschlagen, die alle ganz dringend trikots brauchen^^ naja, ich hab was ich will 

design der trikots fällt schöner aus als im letzten jahr, find ich. die unterwäsche scheint auch in ordnung zu sein, und ne hose hab ich auch mal mitgehen lassen. bin mal gespannt ob die loftpompe was taucht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kupferle (14. April 2008)

Ich war eben auch bei Aldi 

Die Hosen machen einen sehr guten Eindruck..Das Sitzpolster ist auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als bei den Hosen von Lidl..und für 7 macht man nix kaputt...

werde die Hose heute gleich testen...und hab den direkten Vergleich zwischen Gonso und Crane, wobei Gonso 35 teurer war...

Gegönnt hab ich mir auch Radhandschuhe für 3..fühlen sich auf den ersten Griff auch sehr gut an und werden ebenfalls ausgiebig getestet...

Auch wenn ich sonst nicht so gern zu Aldi geh, find ich das Preisleistungsverhältnis ausgesprochen gut!!
Bin mal gespannt, wann der erste Mecker-Fred zu den Klamotten kommt...


----------



## AntaresH (14. April 2008)

werde vielleicht auch mal nach einen trikot schauen...was mich ärgert ist, da es nirgends wo enge lange Radlerhosen gibt...immer nur kurze!


----------



## sHub3Rt (14. April 2008)

hab mir letztes jahr im spätherbst eine bei lidl geholt. eine dolle sache, weil die so nen plastikeinsatz vorne auf den beinen hat. das zeug ist total windundurchlässig und damit ideal auch für kühlere temperaturen.

vielleicht kommt sowas ja wieder?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (14. April 2008)

War heut morgen ebenfalls bei Aldi und hab 6 paar Socken, 2 Trikos, 2 kurze Radler, 1 Baggy, 2 Unterradhosen, 3 Fahrradschläuche und ne Luftpumpe geholt.
Mein Schwager hat schon seit 2 Jahren die gleiche Lufi und ist bis etz immer zufrieden gewesen, die Trikos machen einen guten Einduck und die Sitzpolster von den Hosen sind ähnlich dick wie bei Biemme.
Bei den Unterradhosen fallen diese dünner aus, aber etwas dickeres könnte ich für drunter auch nicht fühlen.
Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden. Und wie gesagt, für den Preis kann man nichts falsch machen.
Einzig bei den billigen Schläuchen hab ich Bedenken, naja,mal sehen wie lange die Fahrradschläuche im Einsatz halten, aber wenn ich denke sonst kostet 1 Schlauch im Angebot 4,99 da schmerzt es dann doch nicht zusehr.


----------



## sHub3Rt (14. April 2008)

hab auch vor den schläuchen gestanden, und mir dann überlegt dass es mir dann doch 6 euro wert ist nicht mit nem platten liegen zu bleiben. kA wie die quali von den aldis ist, vielleicht sindse ja echt gut, aber ohne test verlass ich mich da nich drauf.

du kannst ja vor der nächsten aldi-lidl-plus-aktion mal schreiben was für erfahrungen du gemacht hast, damit würdste bestimmt ner menge leute hier neng efallen tun, mich eingeschlossen 

zum thema luftpumpe: sitzt die plastikschraube unter dem druckanzeiger bei dir auch so fürchterlich schief? wenn nicht sollte ich die vielleicht mal umtauschen^^


----------



## Gerhardvon (14. April 2008)

Habe mir auch 2 Trikots, Regenjacke, 2 x Handschuhe, 2 x Socken, 1 x Brille (gibt es zig Designs), 2 Unterhosen, 1 enge Radhose, 1 Weste gegönnt. Das sind jetzt meine ersten Radklamotten in meinem Leben und die machen für mich als Anfänger einen guten Eindruck. Und wenn die Dinger nach ein paar Wochen auseinander fallen, dann ist es nicht schlimm für das Geld. Nur an den Helm habe ich mich nicht ran getraut. Da kaufe ich mir doch lieber gleich einen gescheiten Helm für etwas mehr Geld und lasse mich da in Ruhe beraten.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. April 2008)

Die Schläuche gab's doch schon ein paar Mal. Bisher gab's keine Klagen. Würde mich auch wundern, wenn die bei dem Gewicht nicht halten.
Hab mir ne weite Hose mitgenommen, bei den Fahrten, bei denen ich sowas trage (Biergarten, Grillen etc.), brauche ich kein gutes Sitzpolster. Wobei ganz so schlecht scheint es nicht einmal zu sein. Es ist relativ dick geraten und konturiert. Nur wirkt es recht weich, dürfte ziemlich schnell plattgesessen sein.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. April 2008)

Ich bin mal mit einer Adidas-Hose furchtbar reingefallen, da hatte ich mich nach 30km total aufgescheurt. Die hätte ich dem Designer am Liebsten um die Ohren gehauen! Ist mir bei Aldi noch nie passiert.

Wenn ihr jetzt alle so zuschlagt, dann hoffe ich, dass heute abend, wenn ich zum Aldi komme, überhaupt noch was da ist!!! :-(
Ich hab mir letztes Jahre ne kleine Lufi beim Aldi geholt, die ist im Vergleich zu der Topeak leider echter Schrott, total schwergängig. Ich hab sie zwar in meinem Arbeitsrucksack, hoffe aber, sie nie zu brauchen!


----------



## Gerhardvon (14. April 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn ihr jetzt alle so zuschlagt, dann hoffe ich, dass heute abend, wenn ich zum Aldi komme, überhaupt noch was da ist!!! :-(



Also ich war heute Morgen um 8 Uhr direkt bei Aldi und da war richtig der Teufel los bei dem Radsachen. Später um halb 12 wollte ich nochmal zu einem anderen Aldi fahren, weil ich gerne noch ein graues Trikot wollte, aber da war schon so gut wie alles an Kleidung weg. Frauenunterhosen, Handschuhe, Brillen waren noch da. Sonst war so ziemlich alles weg. Hoffe du hat bei dir heute Abend Glück!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. April 2008)

Dann hoff ich mal, dass bei mir nicht soviel Radsportfreunde wohnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TawnyRoberts (14. April 2008)

Tag die Herren

Hat schon jemand den Fahrradlenker-Korb fÃ¼r 5,99â¬ an sein MTB montiert? 
Bitte Photo!

SpaÃ beiseite: Die Helme sind GUT getestet von Stiftung Warentest. Sind die zum Waldautobahn fahren geeignet?

Ich kann auf jeden Fall die gelb getÃ¶nten Brillen empfehlen. Die halten einem bestens die MÃ¼cken in der AbenddÃ¤mmerung aus den Augen.


----------



## farao (14. April 2008)

TawnyRoberts schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite: Die Helme sind GUT getestet von Stiftung Warentest. Sind die zum Waldautobahn fahren geeignet?


Ich würde mir den Helm vor dem Kauf aber genau anschauen. Habe zwei gekauft, einen ausgepackt und probiert. Beim zweiten hab ich mir das gespart und zu Hause festgestellt, dass ein Riss quer durch den ganzen Helm geht. Sah von innen aus als ob ein LKW drüber gefahren ist.
Zumindest war der Umtausch unproblematisch.

Ansonsten scheinen mir die Belüftungslöcher etwas sparsam und die Verarbeitung verdient auch nicht gerade das Prädikat "besonders wertvoll". Aber für 10 denke ich, geht er, wenn er rissfrei ist, in Ordnung.


----------



## kmp (14. April 2008)

wie sollten denn die Trikots sitzen? eher eng anliegend oder eher weit? ich hatte vorher noch nie so Fahrradtrikots deswegen bin ich mir da jetzt nicht sicher. in enger geschnitten Sachen hab ich meistens XL und in weiter geschnitten L, sodass nix rumschlabbert aber es auch nicht nach wurstpelle aussieht. hab die Trikots jetzt hier in XL und L, das XL kommt mir riesig vor, das L geht halbwegs. kanns sein dass die einfach sehr groß ausfallen udn ich folglich eher zwischen M und L entscheiden müsste?


----------



## Dumens100 (14. April 2008)

Hallo
war heute morgen pünklich um acht Uhr mit meiner Frau und einem Freund bei Aldi es standen nich viele Leute dort. Mein Freund stand sogar als erster an der Türe und wir waren auch die ersten an den Ständen um uns für unser Team (osterfeld-biker.de) mit Trikos einzukleiden hatten uns für das weiß-graue entschieden und brauchten natürlich acht Stück in drei unterschiedlichen grössen da wir ja jetzt als erster am Tisch waren und der ansturm nicht so groß wie gedacht dachte ich wäre kein Problem mit den acht weiß-grauen Trikos aber nur gedacht es waren relativ wennig Trikos überhaupt da und von den weiß-grauen nur ganze drei ja drei Stück dort vermute mal das das Personnal sich schon reichlich eingedeckt hat vorher. Also sind wir dann auf rot umgestiegen war die auswahl und Stückzahl am grösten paßte aber immer noch nicht also schnell ins Auto Frau hat dort weiter eingekauft und zum nächsten Aldi zum glück gibt es hier im Ruhrgebiet einige Aldiläden der Kolege mit dem Rad zu noch einen anderen Aldi und so sind wir dann an die Trikos gekommen. Es viel mir aber auf das in allen Filialen wo wir waren die weiß-grauen Trikos mangelware waren und die blaue und blümchen Trikos in überschuss vorhanden.
So jetz müssen wir die Trikos nur noch Beflocken lassen.
Gruß aus dem verregneten Oberhausen
Andreas


----------



## Rocky_M (14. April 2008)

Meine Frau hat mir auch so eine Hose mitgebracht...und ich war zutiefst erschrocken. Da ist ja nen kompletter Hintern mit eingenäht  

Oder hab ich durch Zufall sonst nur Hosen mit extrem dünnen Sitzpolstern ?


----------



## cvk (14. April 2008)

kmp schrieb:


> wie sollten denn die Trikots sitzen? eher eng anliegend oder eher weit?



Die ALDI-Trikots sind tatsächlich verhältnismäßig weit geschnitten. Vermutlich, damit die Zielgruppe die Bierbäuche darunter verstecken kann ;-)

cvk


----------



## sHub3Rt (14. April 2008)

letztes jahr bin ich auch erst nach der arbeit da gewesen. drei aldis in bottrop und zwei in oberhausen hab ich abgegrast, da war nischt mehr. ein trikot in L hab ich bekommen, obwohl ich ansich eher XL brauche. ist zwar nen bischen eng (nicht ZU eng) aber das passt zur hose 

wenn ich überleg dass ich nach 5 minuten kämpfen meine sachen hatte und die aldianerin schon mit nachschubkartons für unterwäsche ankam....

da bekommt der begriff "grabbeltisch" für mich eine vollkommen glaubhafte bedeutung^^


----------



## Honigblume (14. April 2008)

Oooooh, Blümchen Trikots  

Nach einem Blick in meine Bike-Sachen Schublade kam ich zu dem Entschluß, daß die Trikots reichen, aber nen Blümchen Trikot macht den Kohl bestimmt nicht fett  
Muß dann aber mit Scheuklappen durch den Aldi gehen, sonst wandert doch noch mehr im Einkaufswagen *hehe*.


----------



## blackseal (14. April 2008)

also ich bin ganz zufrieden mit dem einkauf heute.
an den handschuhen ist wirklich nichts auszusetzen.
die halbhohen socken sind auch klasse gemacht.
von den unterhosen hab ich probeweise mal eine dieser "retro"teile mitgenommen. als sagen wir mal "einlage" für die mittlerweile plattgesessenen lidl winterhosen ;-)
und der kurzen schlabberhose konnte ich auch nicht widerstehen. 
obwohl das polster in der ausknöpfbaren innenhose wirklich mächtig dicke aussieht. (für die damen unter uns: es trägt wenigstens nicht auf weil die hose eh falten wirft)
die weste ist gut verarbeitet und wenn sie auch wirklich winddicht ist, freue ich mich schon auf die erste abfahrt damit.
und ein trikot habe ich mir auch noch mitgenommen. sitzt super und hat die rückentaschen endlich mal in einer höhe wo man auch drankommt ohne sich den arm auszukugeln.
wovon ich die finger gelassen habe ist die luftpumpe und das regenzeug.
wer braucht denn regenzeug.... trockenfahren ist angesagt.
und die pumpe macht schon beim anfassen den eindruck, daß man sie ohne verletzungsgefahr nur mit handschuhen bedienen sollte.
ach ja: das körbchen macht sich wirklich super am lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (14. April 2008)

Hallo, ich glaube die Angebote bei Aldi und CO sind nur für Renter , Arbeitslose und Hartz-4 bis 7 Empfänger gemacht..denn als Arbeitnehmer, Selbstständiger bekommt man davon nix mehr mit. 

Na ja das ist ja bei fast allen Autohäusern auch so, das wenn man um 17:00uhr sein Fahrzeug abholt und eine frage zur Rep. Sevice oder so hat, dann ist da meist keiner mehr zuständig weil alle schon zu Hause sind...

Genau wie der Wochenmarkt der geht auch nur von früh 8:00 bis 13:00uhr...warum eigentlich..???

Brauchen die Arbeitnehmer NIX vom Wochenmarkt....essen die NIX frisches..??

Wochende beim Bäcker ..wenn DU da um halb 10 oder um 10 kommst bekommste nur noch die Reste weil die meisten schon um 11-12 uhr wieder schließen...ausschlafen am WE mit frischer Auswahl an Brot, Brötchen, Blechkuchen..FEHLANZEIGE...nur in der Innenstadt möglich....


----------



## blackseal (14. April 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich glaube die Angebote bei Aldi und CO sind nur für Renter , Arbeitslose und Hartz-4 bis 7 Empfänger gemacht..denn als Arbeitnehmer, Selbstständiger bekommt man davon nix mehr mit.



...keine pausen ? keine zwei minuten zwischendurch ? keine frau, die einkaufen geht ? keine bekannten, die was mitbringen können ?
da muss man ja aufpassen mit der gesundheit bei soviel arbeitseifer ;-)


----------



## Wildcamp (14. April 2008)

Hi,
komme gerade vom Aldi zurück (15min). Habe mir eine Hose, Regenhose, Regenjacke, Handschuhe und ein Trikot gekauft. Macht alles einen guten Eindruck, nur das Trikot ist sehr weit geschnitten


----------



## Haser (14. April 2008)

5 Unterhosen 2 Radhosen 2 Trikots 1 Radweste und noch gewisse sachen von meiner freundin ... ich muss sagen für den preis sind die sachen echt ok !!! Wenn man mal nee hose von vaude anzieht ist die nicht viel anders und kostet 100 euro ! bin mal gespannt wie die sachen sich fahren !


----------



## Chris Race (14. April 2008)

War heute auch zum "Shoppen" bei ALDI und hab mir einiges zugelegt. Zum Thema Sonnenbrille: Die sind von Filtral und gehören somit zum UVEX-Konzern. Scheint also für den Preis durchaus OK.


----------



## biker1967 (14. April 2008)

Wir haben uns heute Handschuhe und Socken gekauft. Die Trikots, Hosen und Unterwäsche hab ich gar nicht erst angesehen, weil für meinen Bedarf eh keine passen (elefantenjacke 3fach XL )
Helme brauchen wir vorerst keine. Und Uvex Helme gibts auch im Baumarkt zu kaufen. Aber Händler haben manchmal auch Sonderangebote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy (15. April 2008)

Hi,

war heute auch bei Aldi direkt um 8 einkaufen... 
Hose, Trikot, Handschuhe, Schläuche, Lampen

Alles soweit ok.. Einmal wegen der Trikotgröße zum Umtausch hin (Meine Farbe war natürlich schon weg - rot tuts aber auch!  )

Nur die Lampen sind fürn A****... Konnte das Rücklicht einmal einschalten. Danach nie wieder. Hab mir dann einfach Geld wiedergeben lassen. Absolut Problemlos...
Bin bisher positiv überrascht. Das war bisher mein erster Aldieinkauf. Wohl aber nicht der letzte.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. April 2008)

Hab gestern auch noch ne Short ergattert; die Polster scheinen sich aber gegenüber letzem Jahr verbessert zu haben, ist ja jetzt auch ein etwas dickeres Strukturpolster. Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich fährt. Tacho, Handschuhe und Socken habe ich mir auch noch zugelegt. Für dein Preis muss man ja schon fast zuschlagen!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. April 2008)

@ Pfadfinderin: Hast Du zufällig noch einen neuen Sigma-Computer mit Twistlock-Halterung in Reichweite? Mich würde interessieren, ob der auf die Aldi-Halterung paßt. Sieht auf dem Foto nämlich verdammt ähnlich aus.


----------



## Wildcamp (15. April 2008)

Hi,
war eben nochmal kurz bei Aldi. Habe mir nun eine zweite Radhose, zweites paar Hanschuhe, 3 Unterhosen und diese Lampen gekauft. Für meine Freundin eine Radhose und ein Blümchen-Trikot.
Zu den Lampen ist zu sagen, das sie einen recht guten Eindruck machen und tadellos fuktionieren. Nur wenn sie einmal den Boden küssen sind sie schrott.


----------



## blackseal (15. April 2008)

mal ne ganz blöde frage zu den unterhosen: was tragt ihr da drüber dann ? doppelte polsterung etwa ? ;-)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. April 2008)

Ne lange Winterhose ohne Polster paßt da z.B. drüber. Ich trag da aber auch lieber meine normalen kurzen Sommerhosen drunter.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. April 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Pfadfinderin: Hast Du zufällig noch einen neuen Sigma-Computer mit Twistlock-Halterung in Reichweite? Mich würde interessieren, ob der auf die Aldi-Halterung paßt. Sieht auf dem Foto nämlich verdammt ähnlich aus.



Kann ich leider erst heute abend ausprobieren und dir morgen Bescheid geben. Der Sigma liegt zu Hause und ich bin mit dem Auto im Büro.


----------



## Enrgy (15. April 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ...die Polster scheinen sich aber gegenüber letzem Jahr verbessert zu haben, ist ja jetzt auch ein etwas dickeres Strukturpolster...



...muß ich wohl doch nochmal nachschauen, was? 
Hab gestern morgen nur schnell Schläuche, einen Tacho und Handschuhe geholt und die Klamotten garnicht begutachtet.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. April 2008)

Trikots finde ich nicht eh so toll. Ich hab aber nur in die Short geguckt wg. dem Polster. Ich hab für meine Freund nämlich letztes Jahr schon eine Short besorgt und die heuer schaut anders aus.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. April 2008)

Die Handschuhe sind ihr Geld wert. Aber auch keinen Cent mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alfri (15. April 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Pfadfinderin: Hast Du zufällig noch einen neuen Sigma-Computer mit Twistlock-Halterung in Reichweite? Mich würde interessieren, ob der auf die Aldi-Halterung paßt. Sieht auf dem Foto nämlich verdammt ähnlich aus.



Also wenn der Computer mit Sigma kompatibel ist, kann man wirklich vomSchnäppchen sprechen. Bei Onkel "Erwin" kostet alleine der Kabelsatz  6,95 zzgl. Versandkosten.
Gruß Alfri


----------



## MTBnoob (15. April 2008)

Habe gestern auch mal ordentlich eingekauft bei Aldi: SchlÃ¤uche, 2 Tachos (fÃ¼r 4â¬!), Klick-Satteltasche (mit Minitool, dass sich im Vergleich zum Vorjahr deutlich hochwertiger anfÃ¼hlt, Flickzeug und 2 SchlÃ¼sseln), Iso-Pulver fÃ¼r die Trinkblase, Erste-Hilfe-Set und einem "MTB-Renn-Sattel" fÃ¼r meine Mutter eingedeckt 

Die Brille hab ich noch vom Vorjahr, ist bei mir leider laufend beschlagen, und tut weh auf meinem recht kleinen Kopf...


----------



## Dayrider (15. April 2008)

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie die Luftpumpe funktioniert? In der Anleitung steht, man soll (bei Scalverand-/Prestaventilen) die Rändelmutter lösen. Hä?
Falls damit die Plastikmutter am Pumpenkopf gemeint ist, dann funktioniert das nicht. Die Pumpe dichtet überhaupt nicht ab und rutscht immer vom Ventil. Sie sitzt überhaupt nicht fest!

Freundliche Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## mät__ (15. April 2008)

bzgl. den Aldi Sachen: 
ehrlich gesagt, die Klamotten find ich prima, hab mir gestern auch die Baggy,SchlÃ¤uche und einige Socken rausgelassen. Das Preis/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis ist echt da echt hammer. 

Aber den Lampen,Helmen,Luftpumpen,Multitools etc. wÃ¼rd ich nicht vertrauen. Ich stell mir immer vor, was wÃ¤re wenn ich mir 30km von daheim enfernt nen Platten fahr. Schlauchwechseln: der neue Schlauch hat erstmal ein Loch, der Klebstoff des Flickzeugs ist eingetrocknet, der Flicken hÃ¤lt nicht weil minderwertig, der Reifenheber bricht hab (Plastik!). Dann will ich den neuen  Schlauch aufpumpen, reiÃ mir den Finger blutig weil ich 3000HÃ¼be brauch und an der Pumpe ein Grat absteht und verfluche mich innerlich warum ich wieder in die "hauptsache billig Falle" getappt bin. Dann komm ich in dei AbenddÃ¤mmerung, will meine neuen Lampen anstecken, die Batterien natÃ¼rlich leer, weil Schrott. Dann fÃ¤llt mir das Licht vor lauter Wut auf den Boden und zerspringt in 1000 Teile, schlagempfindlicher Kunststoff, aber ich musste ja das 4â¬ Licht haben...u.s.w.

Ich kritisiere hier nicht die Leute die das Zeug kaufen, bitteschÃ¶n, wer will, nur soll Jedem stets bewusst sein, dass das Zeug fÃ¼r den Notfall gebaut ist und genau da treibt es einen zur WeiÃglut, wenn man da nur so Glump bei sich hat.


----------



## meer (15. April 2008)

Hallo, ich möchte mal meine Erfahrungen mit den Aldi Sachen kund tun.
Also ich hab im September angefangen etwas mehr Rad zu fahren. Hab mir ien neues Rad gekauft und bei dem schönen Wetter letzen Herbst war es nicht schwer 1000 Km zu fahren.
Da ich mir ja wie gesagt ein Rad gekauft habe hatte ich nicht mehr viel Geld für eine komplette Klammottenausrüstung. So war ich recht froh das Herr Albrecht im Herbst Radklamotten im Angebot hatte.
Da hab ich dann auch zugeschlagen. 2 Trikots , Winterhose, lange Handschuhe und 2 Softshell Jacken.
Nach einigen Km kann ich nun ein Urteil fällen und das fällt durch weg positiv aus. Die langen Handschuhe sind super, die Trikots habe ebenfalls bestens ihren Zweck erfüllt und besonders gefallen hat mir die Jacke. Die trage ich nun sogar zum Laufen. 
Ach die Hose ist nicht schlecht nur das Polster war mir etwas zu dünn, dennoch fahre ich kürzere Ausfahrten bis 50 Km immer noch gerne damit.
Ich war somit also rundum zufrieden sodass ich auch dieses mal wieder zugeschlagen habe. 2 Trikots, Handschuhe, ne Weste und Socken.
Die Sachen machen wieder einen guten Eindruck und werde zum Training auch wieder ihren Zweck erfüllen.
Ich hab mir inzwischen auch ne teurere Hose und ein schönes Trikot gekauft. Aber nur für Sonntags 

Ansonsten bleibe ich meinem Stil treu. Denn zu einem Versenderbike passen auch Aldiklammoten  
Gruß Meer


----------



## Enrgy (15. April 2008)

Nehme meine Kritik bzgl. möglicher dünner Polster der Hosen zurück - das ist ja wirklich nicht mit der Ware von 1994-98 zu vergleichen... 

Daher hab ich direkt noch eine neue kurze Hose geholt, damit kann dann eines der historischen Teile endlich in die Tonne wandern. 
Jetzt wünsch ich mir nur noch eine kurze Trägerhose, sowas gabs bei Lidl vor 2 oder 3 Jahren schonmal. Aber leider, was wohl, mit sehr dünnem Polster und auch zu kleinem Armausschnitt, so daß der Stoff unterm Arm einschneidet. Bei Größe XL wohlgemerkt...


----------



## Xenion (15. April 2008)

Also ich hab mir gestern 4 Paar Socken geholt und heute noch schnell aus den "Resten" eine Weste, ne gepolsterte "Unterhose" und 2 gleiche Brillen - einmal mit gelber und einmal mit dem mittelgrauer TÃ¶nung. Die passen mir super, decken komplett die Augen und schlieÃen sehr gut ab. Werd dann mit Kontaktlinsen fahren und falls die Brillen nicht lange halten hat man fÃ¼r 5â¬ nicht viel falsch gemacht...


----------



## Schwarzwild (15. April 2008)

Alles nur Schrott

Wer billisch käuft, käuft zweimal

Wie ich das hasse, diese Geiz ist geil Mentalität

Alle Aldi Sachen fallen schon vom bloßenb Angucken auseinander

Alle billigen Kleidungsstücke sind mit giftigen Chemikalien getreänkt

Ostzonensuppenwürfelmachenkrebs


----------



## dickerbert (15. April 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Pfadfinderin: Hast Du zufällig noch einen neuen Sigma-Computer mit Twistlock-Halterung in Reichweite? Mich würde interessieren, ob der auf die Aldi-Halterung paßt. Sieht auf dem Foto nämlich verdammt ähnlich aus.


Der Tacho passt auf die Sigma Halterungen! Genau das hab ich mir nämlich auch gedacht und einen Tacho gekauft, weil mein Sigma nach 3 Regentagen draußen dann doch verreckt ist..... 
Aber der Aldi Tacho ist ahlt wesentlich größer als die Sigma Konsorten ^^


Die Hose find ich übrigens total kacke. Das Polster ist ungefähr so dick wie mein ganzer Arsch! Also die werd ich morgen wieder zurückbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris Race (15. April 2008)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Alles nur Schrott
> Wer billisch käuft, käuft zweimal
> Wie ich das hasse, diese Geiz ist geil Mentalität
> Alle Aldi Sachen fallen schon vom bloßenb Angucken auseinander
> ...



Genau!

Und durch das Tragen von Markenklamotten wird die Pinölle nach zwei Stunden doppelt so lang und dick. Ganz nach dem Motto der vielen Spam-Mails mit "enlarge your penis..."


----------



## Steevens91 (15. April 2008)

Hey,
ich habe mir überlegt das erste-hilfe-set zu kaufen.
kann mir jemand sagen ob es sich für den Inhalt lohnt?
und taugt das iso-pulver was?
danke schon im vorraus,
mfg Stefan


----------



## Ich bins! (15. April 2008)

Hi,
hat mal jemand zufällig die 26" Schlaüche gewogen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. April 2008)

So, den Sigma hab ich grad ausprobiert, passt ums berühmte 
A****lecken nicht! Sieht echt genauso aus, sogar der Durchmesser lässt keinen Unterschied erkennen, aber der Sigma ist einfach trotzdem zu dick für den Halter. Leider.
Ich benütze ihn aber eh fürs Arbeitsradel, und am anderen habe ich einen Ciclo, von daher ist es mir persönlich egal.


----------



## Chris Race (15. April 2008)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich habe mir überlegt das erste-hilfe-set zu kaufen.
> kann mir jemand sagen ob es sich für den Inhalt lohnt?
> und taugt das iso-pulver was?
> ...



Hmm, ich hab mir das Ding auch gekauft, praktisch isses ja schon, wegen Tasche und der aufgeräumten Innenaufteilung (alles in einer ausklappbaren Folie verpackt), aber was mir fehlt ist ein Verbandpäckchen, also gleich Mullbinde + Kompresse am Stück.


----------



## Ghostwheel (15. April 2008)

mät schrieb:


> Aber den Lampen,Helmen,Luftpumpen,Multitools etc. würd ich nicht vertrauen.



Werkzeug etc. mag sein, aber der Helm ist doch identisch mit einem 5mal teureren Markenhelm (irgendwas-Heli)? Warum sollte der schlecht sein?  

Habe mir den mal als Zweithelm geholt, falls der primäre mal verschwitzt oder verschlammt oder sonstwas ist. Trage normalerweise einen Uvex-Helm, aber so als Zwischendurchlösung sollte der Aldi-Helm doch gehen - die müssen doch die gleichen Sicherheitsprüfungen etc. absolvieren?  

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (15. April 2008)

und wann gibt es was bei Aldi-Nord?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. April 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> So, den Sigma hab ich grad ausprobiert, passt ums berühmte
> A****lecken nicht! Sieht echt genauso aus, sogar der Durchmesser lässt keinen Unterschied erkennen, aber der Sigma ist einfach trotzdem zu dick für den Halter. Leider.
> Ich benütze ihn aber eh fürs Arbeitsradel, und am anderen habe ich einen Ciclo, von daher ist es mir persönlich egal.



Merci für's Testen. War eigentlich nur interessehalber, bin versorgt. Hätte fast gewettet, daß das Ding paßt.
Umgekehrt geht's ja offensichtlich.


> Zitat vom *dickenbert:*
> Der Tacho passt auf die Sigma Halterungen! Genau das hab ich mir nämlich auch gedacht und einen Tacho gekauft, weil mein Sigma nach 3 Regentagen draußen dann doch verreckt ist.....
> Aber der Aldi Tacho ist ahlt wesentlich größer als die Sigma Konsorten


----------



## Vollsortimenter (15. April 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Merci für's Testen. War eigentlich nur interessehalber, bin versorgt. Hätte fast gewettet, daß das Ding paßt.
> Umgekehrt geht's ja offensichtlich.



Ich hab mir heute einen Aldi Tacho gekauft. Der passt in meine Sigma-Halterung und funzt einwandfrei. Bin heute meine Hausrunde abgefahren, war keine Abweichung zum dem Sigma feststellbar. Ich hab den Aldi in die Halterung von meinem BC906 gestopft. Der Tacho ist insg. ein bißchen höher, aber ansonsten top ausgestattet von den Funktionen, sogar ein Thermometer und Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist drin. Wenn ich mir die Halterung und vor allem die Bedienungsanleitung anschaue, könnte ich wetten, daß Ding ist von Sigma. Die Anleitung ist im gleichen Design gehalten wie Sigma. 

Fazit: Für 3,99 DAS Schnäppchen dieser Saison beim Aldi. 

Mal abgesehen von den leckeren Maultaschen


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2008)

dawncore schrieb:


> und wann gibt es was bei Aldi-Nord?



Wahrscheinlich garnicht, zumindest nicht die identischen Klamotten. Die Nord-Ware hinkt imho immer optisch wie auch technisch hinter der Süd-Ware her. Wohne nämlich genau an der Grenze Nord-Süd únd hab mir das schon öfter angeschaut. Ist auch bei sehr vielen anderen Waren so.


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2008)

doppelpost


----------



## sun909 (16. April 2008)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich habe mir überlegt das erste-hilfe-set zu kaufen.
> kann mir jemand sagen ob es sich für den Inhalt lohnt?
> und taugt das iso-pulver was?
> ...



Hi,
habe das Isopulver letztes Jahr in gelb (Grapefruit) getrunken. War sehr lecker. Ob es aufputschende Wirkung hat? Keine Ahnung 

Das Erste-Hilfe-Set ist ein wenig "dünn" besetzt. Würde eher zu einem 1.Hilfe Set vom Motorrad greifen (Lidl hatte so etwas für 4,--; oder bei HeinGericke/Louis etc.), die sind besser ausgestattet. Das fehlende Verbandpäckchen kann sehr bitter werden...

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Honigblume (16. April 2008)

Ich erinnere mich dunkel an die letzte Rad Klamotten Aktion bei Aldi... da gabs auch noch nach einigen Tagen etwas zu kaufen. Habe es heute geschafft zu Aldi zu fahren (wohne im Aldi Nord Bereich) und was war? Es gab nix mehr zum anziehen, einige Spiral Schlösse fristeten noch ihr Dasein, aber sonst, wie leer gefegt :-(


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2008)

Das Erste Hilfe-Set hat einen Vorteil: Im Täschchen ist noch viel Platz für Ergänzungen. Aber das Täschchen passt bestimmt in keine Satteltasche... Pflaster und die überflüssige Sicherheitsnadel kriegt man für das Geld auch bei Schlecker. Sinnvoll ergänzt passt das.  

Die Schlösser - hab eines gekauft - reißt man mit etwas Kraft locker auf. Mein Nachbar ist nun wirklich kein Bodybuilder, aber das Ding war mit einem Ruck auseinander. Ich nehme es nur, um die Bikes am WoMo zusätzlich zu sichern. Optisch...


----------



## mystik-1 (16. April 2008)

Da mitkloppen einfach mehr Spaß macht, werde ich aus meiner Nur-lesen-Ecke dann mal rauskommen..beim Aldi-Fred juckt es einfach doch in den Fingern ;-)



brmpfl schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr nicht warten, bis es soweit ist?



Egal, ich will Blut sehen.  



seinup schrieb:


> Ich seid wirklich eine Armut, wenn ihr einerseits hier 1000 Euro Bikes umterm Ars*h kleben habt, oben aber Aldi Schürzen tragt, ihr seid eine Schande für unsere Nation.



 Wat? 1000Bike? Sperrmüll  



sHub3Rt schrieb:


> zum zum thema *100*-euro-bikes: rate mal warum man sich so ein bike leisten kann. wiel man woanders spart



Dafür muß ich mich aber mind. 1 Jahr nur von Tütensuppe ernähren, damit ich mir ein 100-Bike leisten kann.  





Naja, ich werde leider nicht mit einem Qualitätsbericht glänzen können, denn um in die Discounterware reinzupassen muß ich a) ordentlich zunehmen und/oder b) gute 20cm wachsen. Allerdings habe ich mal gehört, daß man ab Mitte 20 wieder anfängt zu schrumpfen...dann wird das nix.
Aldi/Lidl und Co ist doch (zumindest hier) schon nach 5 Minuten Ladenöffnungszeit ausverkauft und da mein letzter Selbstverteidigungskurs schon ein paar Jährchen her ist, kann ich nichtmal ein Billigschloß testen. Sowas aber auch...  



Rocky_M schrieb:


> Da ist ja nen kompletter Hintern mit eingenäht


Echt? Dann muß ich doch hin  

grüße, sandra


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2008)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich mal gehört, daß man ab Mitte 20 wieder anfängt zu schrumpfen...



Wieder so ein Gerücht, an dem nix dran ist. Leider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (16. April 2008)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Gerücht, an dem nix dran ist. Leider!



Nix Gerücht (jedenfalls nicht bei mir..obwohl eh nur gerade so Durchschnittsgröße um über den Tisch gucken zu können)....ich bin kleiner als vor ein paar Jahren noch vermessen wurde..und nein, ich hatte bei der alten Messung keine hochtoupierten Haare


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2008)

Achso, Du meinst vertikal... Ich dachte eher an horizontal!


----------



## mät__ (16. April 2008)

Ist aber schon bemerkenswert, wie scheinbar plötzlich alle 80.000.000 Bikeklamotten brauchen???


----------



## Dumens100 (16. April 2008)

ist wie bei MC Donald keiner ist es


----------



## Chris Race (16. April 2008)

Ich bins! schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat mal jemand zufällig die 26" Schlaüche gewogen?



Ja, ich! Und nur wegen dir!

Ein 26-Zöller wiegt 170 Gramm (auf der Küchenwaage, da kenn ich jetzt die Toleranz nicht)


----------



## Chris Race (16. April 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> So, den Sigma hab ich grad ausprobiert, passt ums berühmte
> A****lecken nicht! Sieht echt genauso aus, sogar der Durchmesser lässt keinen Unterschied erkennen, aber der Sigma ist einfach trotzdem zu dick für den Halter. Leider.
> Ich benütze ihn aber eh fürs Arbeitsradel, und am anderen habe ich einen Ciclo, von daher ist es mir persönlich egal.



Mein Sigma  (2006 MHR) passt auf den Halter und umgekehrt auch. Und bei der Menüführung in dem ALDI-Tacho bin ich mir sicher, dass der auch von Sigma ist. Die ist nämlich nahezu identisch.

Der 2006 MHR ist zwar ein Funktacho und somit nicht auf den Kabelkram angewiesen, aber zu dem Preis bekommt man vermutlich bei Sigma nichtmal den Halter.


----------



## stucki1983 (16. April 2008)

Dayrider schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, wie die Luftpumpe funktioniert? In der Anleitung steht, man soll (bei Scalverand-/Prestaventilen) die Rändelmutter lösen. Hä?
> Falls damit die Plastikmutter am Pumpenkopf gemeint ist, dann funktioniert das nicht. Die Pumpe dichtet überhaupt nicht ab und rutscht immer vom Ventil. Sie sitzt überhaupt nicht fest!
> 
> Freundliche Grüße
> ...



suche auch lösung.... die rändelmutter ist es die am ventil?
aber wie soll es dann dicht halten??? ??  

naja egal suche erklärung


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2008)

am Ventil aufdrehen, vorsichtig den Pumpenkopf drauf - und pumpen!


----------



## stucki1983 (16. April 2008)

hmm also die rändelmutter am vent ganz auf und dann druf und lospumpen ?? ok.. werds mal versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## könni__ (16. April 2008)

Wenn ich das hier so lese dann könnte ich fast glauben ich muss zu aldi und mir unbedingt eine Radhose kaufen oder Handschuhe! vielleicht gibt es da ja auch bald super Bikes mit Alurahmen und einer Federgabel ;-) Dumm wer sich da noch ein Specialized holt oder einen VDO Tacho. Das gibt es da alles viel billiger! 
Jetzt mal erlich ich habe bei noch keinem discounter gute bikehosen oder Jacken gefunden. Werder vom Material noch von den Nähten oder Polster.
Bei Jacken das gleiche und bei Handschuhen? Jungs vergleicht mal einen von Fox oder Specialized oder Speedking mit dem discounterdingern, mal abgesehen das die nie lange Finger haben, ist das nicht genau das gleiche oder? Ist aber auch klar wie schon gesagt wurde ist die Zielgruppe ja auch nicht unbedingt der sportliche Biker sondern Leute die nur gelegentlich auf einem Fahrrad sitzen.
Aber als echter Schnäpchenjäger ist das jagen ja der Spass. Ich kaufe bei Lidl immer meine Schokolade ;-)


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2008)

stucki1983 schrieb:


> hmm also die rändelmutter am vent ganz auf und dann druf und lospumpen ?? ok.. werds mal versuchen



Bissi auf reicht auch schon!
Und nicht mehr hinkommen, sonst... pfffftt....


----------



## stucki1983 (16. April 2008)

ok   habs probiert funktioniert trotz bedenken ganz gut ^^


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2008)

könni schrieb:


> Bei Jacken das gleiche und bei Handschuhen?



Tja, was die Handschuhe taugen, habe ich ja oben geschrieben. M ist zu klein, L zu groß, die Polster sind sch...lecht und die Nähte... Ach, lassen wir das. Ich nehme sie zum Garteln...


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2008)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Achso, Du meinst vertikal... Ich dachte eher an horizontal!



Das nimmt auch ab   aber erst mit einem Alter weit der 70


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2008)

stucki1983 schrieb:


> ok   habs probiert funktioniert trotz bedenken ganz gut ^^



Bitteschön. Macht fünffuchzig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das nimmt auch ab   aber erst mit einem Alter weit der 70




Au Sch... Da hab selbst ich noch ein paar Tage hin...


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2008)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Au Sch... Da hab selbst ich noch ein paar Tage hin...



Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude


----------



## stucki1983 (16. April 2008)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Bitteschön. Macht fünffuchzig.



kann ich in naturalien auszahlen??   


also handschuhe schwöre ich immer noch auf meine pearl izumi gel-lite


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2008)

Scherzkekse!


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2008)

könni schrieb:


> ... Ich kaufe bei Lidl immer meine Schokolade ;-)


 :kotz:  ist der allerletzte Dreck! Wer schon nicht mehr die Kohle für eine ordentliche Tafel Milka aufbringt......fährt Bikes im Gegenwert eines neuen Golf... 

Nur hast du den Vorteil, daß zwischen Markenschokolade und dem Discounterkram vielleicht 1 Euro Unterschied ist, zwischen einem Paar Aldi Handschuhe und welchen für "richtige" Biker immerhin gut und gerne 20-30. Und das ist noch der geringste Preisunterschied. Bei Kleidung siehts noch viel krasser aus. Hose für 7 oder für 100? Hmm....

Würden die marketingtechnisch gehypten Anziehsachen nur 10-20% über den Discounterwaren liegen, gäbs die sich hier 2 bis 3x im JAhr wiederholenden Thread nicht


----------



## AzZ2k (16. April 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> :kotz:  ist der allerletzte Dreck! Wer schon nicht mehr die Kohle für eine ordentliche Tafel Milka aufbringt......fährt Bikes im Gegenwert eines neuen Golf...
> 
> Nur hast du den Vorteil, daß zwischen Markenschokolade und dem Discounterkram vielleicht 1 Euro Unterschied ist...



also da muss ich mal eingreifen  und die lidl schokolade verteidigen! es gibt nämlich edelschokolade von j.d. gross bei lidl und die ist qualitativ sehr hochwertig. wenns eine rausch ist, würde ich mich nicht wundern. vor allem die trinidad schoko stäbchen. die sind genial ... und der unterschied im preis ist nicht irgendwie ein euro sondern 1,19 zu 3,80 aufwärts, was mehr als 200% aufpreis ist...

nur soviel zur schokolade... 

P.S.: wir sprechen hier nicht von milka, sondern von richtiger schokolade, die nicht nur aus zucker besteht


----------



## könni__ (16. April 2008)

@AzZ2k du hast einen guten Geschmack   die Gross ist eine Rausch  weiss ich zufÃ¤llig weil ich jemanden kenne der bei Rausch arbeitet. Und die QualitÃ¤t der Trinidat oder Ecuador ist 1a! Damit deutlich Ã¼ber Milka.  

@Enrgy
Andere Rechnung: wenn dein Bike 2000â¬ kostet und du in der woche so 8 bis 15 Stunden darauf verbringst dann kaufst du dir eine Hose die 7â¬ kostet? (das bike kostet 280mal mehr)
Obwol du fÃ¼r den Gegenwert von 4 CDÂ´s eine Hose bekommen kÃ¶nntest die dir min. 2 Jahre (der Mensch will ja auch mal was neues) treue Dienste leistet. Das wÃ¤ren dann etwa 1 Tafel Milka pro Woche weniger ;-)
 In Biker WÃ¤hrung ein Satz Reifen kostet mehr als ein wunder Popo (Ich Ich rede hier nicht Baumarktreifen sondern sowas wie einen Nobby Nic oder Mountain King) 
Mit andern Worten bei 8 Stunden in der Woche Ã¤rgerst du dich dann in 2 Jahren so 832 Stunden Ã¼ber die nicht optimale QualitÃ¤t deiner Hose oder Handschuhe und sparst  dabei ca. 63â¬ zu einer Pearl Izumi Quest bei welcher du eine lebenslange Garantie auf Verarbeitungsfehler hast.  
Du sparst also pro Stunde 0,076â¬  
Aber kÃ¶nnen wir unser Hobby wirklich in so kalten Zahlen abrechnen?? Was kostet eine Stunde Biken im Sonnenuntergang?


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2008)

kÃ¶nni schrieb:


> @Enrgy
> Andere Rechnung: wenn dein Bike 2000â¬ kostet



mein aktuelles Ã¼ber 6 Jahre altes Rad hat sogar 5200DM gekostet.



> und du in der woche so 8 bis 15 Stunden darauf verbringst


ich fahre nur so etwa 3h pro Woche (langjÃ¤hriges Mittel)



> dann kaufst du dir eine Hose die 7â¬ kostet?


Ja, ohne Hemmungen. Ich bike seit 1991 und meine erste teuere kurze Hose hab ich letzten Herbst gekauft. Bis dahin nur Aldi, daher auch meine Erfahrung mit den ersten Kollektionen.




> Obwol du fÃ¼r den Gegenwert von 4 CDÂ´s eine Hose bekommen kÃ¶nntest die dir min. 2 Jahre (der Mensch will ja auch mal was neues) treue Dienste leistet.



Ich kaufe seit 12 Jahren keine CDs mehr, nur noch Rohlinge... 
Die Aldi Hosen aus den 90ern sind immer noch intakt. Wenn die nach 2 Jahren kaputt gingen, wÃ¤re ich enttÃ¤uscht.




> In Biker WÃ¤hrung ein Satz Reifen kostet mehr als ein wunder Popo (Ich Ich rede hier nicht Baumarktreifen sondern sowas wie einen Nobby Nic oder Mountain King)



Kaufe nur Reifen fÃ¼r max 15â¬ das StÃ¼ck, und der NobbyNic Hype geht mir am Ar$ch vorbei. Fahre auch noch immer hin und wieder alte 2.1er Dart und Smoke...




> Mit andern Worten bei 8 Stunden in der Woche Ã¤rgerst du dich dann in 2 Jahren so 832 Stunden Ã¼ber die nicht optimale QualitÃ¤t deiner Hose oder Handschuhe und sparst  dabei ca. 63â¬ zu einer Pearl Izumi Quest bei welcher du eine lebenslange Garantie auf Verarbeitungsfehler hast.
> Du sparst also pro Stunde 0,076â¬



3h die Woche freue ich mich, keine hunderte Euro fÃ¼r Klamotten ausgegeben zu haben, die mich weder den Berg schneller rauf noch meine Kondition verbessern wÃ¼rden und die gesparte Kohle in andere Hobbies zu investieren
Ich habe ja wie gesagt eine teure TrÃ¤gerhose, sogar PearlIzumi, aber schÃ¶n billich aus USA mitgebracht, und ob man mir da hier in D ohne KAssenbon jemals Garantie gewÃ¤hren wÃ¼rde.....



> Was kostet eine Stunde Biken im Sonnenuntergang?



Eine Knolle fÃ¼r Fahren ohne Licht beim Heimweg im Dunkeln... 

  


Ich bin der Meinung, daÃ die FunktionalitÃ¤t der Klamotten im Winter wichtiger ist als im Sommer. Und da kÃ¶nnen die Discountersachen nicht oder nur sehr wenig mit Markenware mithalten. Ich hab auch seit 1 Jahr eine lange Gorehose, die ist um Welten besser als das Aldi Ding mit der Plastikfolie als Windschutz.


So, Ende der Diskussion fÃ¼r mich, im Herbst gehts eh im nÃ¤chsten "Wintersachen bei Aldi"-Thread weiter...


----------



## AzZ2k (16. April 2008)

könni schrieb:


> @AzZ2k du hast einen guten Geschmack   die Gross ist eine Rausch  weiss ich zufällig weil ich jemanden kenne der bei Rausch arbeitet. Und die Qualität der Trinidat oder Ecuador ist 1a! Damit deutlich über Milka.



gut zu wissen


----------



## Everstyle (17. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass alle Aldi-Einkäufer hier im Thread für sich allein gelassen. Die wenigen Komentera heissen einfach, dass die teueren Klamotten besser seien aber irgendwie gibt keiner zu, selber Aldi-Klamotten gefahren zu haben, um ein Mal wirklich etwas fundiertes zu behaupten. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass diese Diskussion jedes Jahr im Frühling und Herbst stattfindet und alle etwas faul geworden sind.

Nun, ich bin fast ein Jahr mit dieser Ausrüstung rumgefahren. Ich habe damals in 05/06 eine Hose, ein Trikot, ein Unterhemd, eine Regenjacke und die Handschuhe gekauft. Ich habe mir gedacht, jetzt wo ich anfange, kann ich erst ein Mal ausprobieren, was das Zeug so aushält, bevor großes Geld für "Markenklamotten" ausgeben wird. Man muss ja auch nicht immer alles teuer haben. 

Was kann ich berichten:
- die Hose hat irgendwie eine eingebaute Kilometergrenze, soll heissen ab 50Km tut einfach der Ar... weh. Und wenn ich mir vorstelle damit eine Woche jeden Tag fahren zu müssen? Nein, ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen...
- Das Trikot ist in Ordnung; allerdings habe ich festellen können, dass die "Markenklamotten" Trikots besser funktionieren, was die Feuchtigkeitstransportfähigkeit und das Trockenwerden anbetrifft
- die Handschuhe kann ein ambitionierter Fahrer (im Gelände) nach ca. 500Km weg schmeissen; ich habe 2 Paar so durchgefahren, das Gelpolster einfach inakzeptabel
- das Unterhemd (Herbstware) ist reine Geldverschwendung; hier funktioniert der Feuchtigkeitstransport schlicht und einfach überhauptnicht
- die Socken sind gut (sagt mein Kumpel)
- die Regenjacke (Herbstware) ist einer Plastiktüte gleich zu setzen; Atmungsaktivität gleich Null sonst schützt die vor Regen ganz gut

Was mache ich jetzt?
- ich fahre eine Hose von Sugoi (RS Flex Bib Short) und lasse nichts mehr anderes an meinen Hintern ran! (außer meiner Freundin  ) Der Polsterkomfort ist einfach nicht vergleichbar; ausserdem ist die Haptik ein Traum
- ich verwende ein Funktionsunterhemnd mit einem Trikot, welche selbst nach anstrengenden Passagen, innerhalb wenigen Minuten wieder trocken werden (Gore und Sugoi)
- meine Handschuhe von Roeckel (40Eur; gek. nachdem ich die Aldi-Handschuhe platt gefahren habe) fahre ich mittlerweile schon 5000Km lang und freue mich immer wieder über die einwandfreie Funktionsweise des Gelpolsters
- meine Aktuelle Regenjacke hat das 20fache gekostet(Gore); dafür fahre ich sie im 2 Jahr und werde das auch vermutlich die nächsten 5 Jahre tun; an dieser Stelle gesagt: auch die wird von ihnen feucht, wenn man bei Regen anstrengend fährt, allerdings wird diese nach wenigen Minuten (beim Abfahren z. B.) wieder trocken (entsprechend dazu auch eine Regenhose gek. auch ein Traum; man kann problemlos 2,5Std im Dauerregen durchfahren ohne irgendwas; letzte Woche Freitag getestet)

Fazit:

Ich habe es schon ein Mal geschrieben und sage es nochmal, da ich meine Aussage für haltbar halte: für einen gelegentlichen (ein mal die Woche 30Km o. Ä.) Radfahrer sind die Radsachen von Aldi absolut top und ihr Geld wert, da wollen wir die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Aber für einen leidenschaftlichen Fahrer, wie ich z. B. in der Zwischenzeit geworden bin (Fahre fast immer Fr, Sa und So = 150KM und ca. 3000Hm), ist die Ausrüstung von Aldi fast vollständig nicht brauchbar, da spart man wirklich am falschen Ende. 

Die Freundin von meinen Kumpel (beide Biken schon seit über 5/8 Jahren) hat es aus meiner Sicht gut auf den Punkt gebracht: die teueren Klamotten machen dich nicht schneller, teschnisch besser oder angesehener, sie gewähren dir aber einen besser Komfort, welcher dir erlaubt einfach mehr Spaß beim fahren zu haben! 

Und darauf kommt es an: Spaß haben! (egal ob billig oder teuer)

In diesem Sinne

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RHEINPFEIL (17. April 2008)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, hab fast von allem was genommen.
Die Freeride-Shorts haben ein riesen Sitzpolster, Die Werkzeugtasche wäre auch ohne Inhalt ein Schnäppchen gewesen. Mal sehen wann mir der Tacho für 3,99 um die Ohren fliegt, wenn die Batterie alle ist, schmeiß ich ihn einfach weg, glaub ich , Die Handschuhe fahre ich nur bei der Schönwetter Runde, aber für das Geld kann man nicht meckern, im Gelände nehme ich lieber geschlossene Handschuhe. Im Moment fahre ich viel mit der Softshelljacke vom letzten Jahr, die ist ganz o.k. finde ich.


----------



## polo (17. April 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass alle Aldi-Einkäufer hier im Thread für sich allein gelassen. Die wenigen Komentera heissen einfach, dass die teueren Klamotten besser seien aber irgendwie gibt keiner zu, selber Aldi-Klamotten gefahren zu haben, um ein Mal wirklich etwas fundiertes zu behaupten.


manche müssen halt keine selbstexperimente dieser art durchführen.


----------



## Woife82 (17. April 2008)

Teilweise ist es mit den Aldi Sachen auch wie mit meinem Dynamics Fahrrad. Ist halt für manche ne Prestige Sache.
Fahr ein Dynamics Lightning XT DIsc und bin top zufrieden damit aber für manche würde es halt nicht in Frage kommen (egal wie gut die Ausstattung ist) nur weil nicht Coratec oder was weiß ich drauf steht aber damit hab ich mich abgefunden


----------



## Centurion (17. April 2008)

Kleiner Tip mit Discounterklamotten: Immer schön mixen mit Markenklamotten! Dann klappt es auch mit dem Posen   und das Ego ist nicht zu verletzt. Wenn die Sitzpolster zu dünn erscheinen mal eine Zeit ohne Sattel fahren... Das härtet ab  ; oder von Vaseline auf Schleimi wechseln, oder ganz auf Pempas umsteigen. 

Nein jetzt mal wieder ernster; bei den Discounterklamotten ist immer etwas dabei was ich gebrauchen konnte. Der Vorteil von Billigklamotten ist auch der, das es nicht so schmerzt wenn nach einem halben Jahr Gebrauch die Kleidung hinüber ist etc. ...

Also jedem das seine  . Ich finde jedenfalls die Feedbacks über die Aldiware klasse, weil die sich so ziemlich mit meinen Erfahrungen decken. Gerade die Feststellung das oft die Größe "XL" regulär oft "L" ist.

Klar könnte bei solchen Dumpingpreisen jeder Radladen zumachen, aber für eine Radhose 80 bis 120  auszugeben, die nach meinen Erfahrungen soviel länger auch nicht hält, ist mir einfach viel zu viel (bei 30 bis 40 ist Ende!)

Gruß Centurion


----------



## rboncube (17. April 2008)

Woife82 schrieb:


> Teilweise ist es mit den Aldi Sachen auch wie mit meinem Dynamics Fahrrad. Ist halt für manche ne Prestige Sache.
> Fahr ein Dynamics Lightning XT DIsc und bin top zufrieden damit aber für manche würde es halt nicht in Frage kommen (egal wie gut die Ausstattung ist) nur weil nicht Coratec oder was weiß ich drauf steht aber damit hab ich mich abgefunden




Finde den Vergleich etwas unpassend. Richtig ist, das die Versenderräder kein so gutes Ansehen haben wie die etablierten Hersteller (Rocky, Scott, Cannondale usw., Corratec? Na,ja ) Das die Versender aber sehr gute und hochwertige Bikes verkaufen, weis inzwischen ja doch fast jeder.
Und das ist der unterschied zu Lidl, Aldi usw., deren Sachen teilweise schon sehr mies sind. Ich meine auch das es für eine gelegentliche Radltour ausreicht, für ernsthaften Sport aber nicht. Also ich möchte mich bei einem Marathon oder Alpen Cross nicht auf diese Teile verlassen.

Möchte aber nicht falsch verstanden werden, ich verstehe auch jeden der einfach keine 100 für ne Hose oder 80 für ein Trikot ausgeben möchte oder kann. In der heutigen Zeit, als normalverdienender Familienvater muss man sein Budget fürs Hobby einfach gut einteilen. Und das hat nix mit "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität zu tun. Ich hab das so gelöst das ich für die, für mich wichtige Sachen mehr Geld ausgebe und dafür woanderst einspare. Habe zum Beispiel einen ziemlich unempfindlichen Hintern, da brauche ich keine Assos oder Sugoi Hose. Fahre da meistens Hosen zwischen 50-80  und die reichen mir vollkommen auch auf langen Strecken.
Auch bei Trikot´s gebe ich selten mehr als 40 aus. Dafür lege ich viel Wert auf gute Regenbekleidung und Schuhe (Vaude und Specialized).
Außerdem schau ich oft nach Angeboten im I-net oder bei Rennveranstaltungen.
So fahre ich ganz gut ausgestattet ohne allzuviel Geld auszugeben. Und muss auch keine Einschränkungen in Funktion und Verarbeitung hin nehmen. 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Easy (17. April 2008)

Chris Race schrieb:


> Mein Sigma  (2006 MHR) passt auf den Halter und umgekehrt auch. Und bei der Menüführung in dem ALDI-Tacho bin ich mir sicher, dass der auch von Sigma ist. Die ist nämlich nahezu identisch.
> 
> Der 2006 MHR ist zwar ein Funktacho und somit nicht auf den Kabelkram angewiesen, aber zu dem Preis bekommt man vermutlich bei Sigma nichtmal den Halter.



Hi,

das interessiert mich jetzt aber brennend.
Da würde ich glatt nochmal die Aldi-Läden abfahren, um mir noch einen Halter für mein 2Bike zu holen. Funktioniert der Sigma 2006 MHR tatsächlich mit dem Aldi-Halter??? Zumal ich eh nicht so auf Kabellos stehe (mich nervt der riesen Sender).

easy


----------



## brmpfl (17. April 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> eine ordentliche Tafel Milka


Ein Widerspruch in sich!


----------



## Alfri (17. April 2008)

Hallo easy, ja kannst du umbedenklich kaufen. Habe ich selbst gestern ausprobiert. Computer funktioniert in der Sigmahalterung und umgekehrt.
Gruß Alfri


----------



## Enrgy (17. April 2008)

Easy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das interessiert mich jetzt aber brennend.
> Da wÃ¼rde ich glatt nochmal die Aldi-LÃ¤den abfahren, um mir noch einen Halter fÃ¼r mein 2Bike zu holen....




Wenn man mal die Preise der ortsansÃ¤ssigen Verkaufsstellen (Kaufhaus, Baumarkt, Radladen etc.) fÃ¼r Knopfzellen betrachtet, lohnt sich ja schon fast der Kauf nur wegen der Batterie...

Bei uns im Karstadt habsch fÃ¼r  so ein Teil schonmal 5â¬ (!!) bezahlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (17. April 2008)

Miese Qualität bei Aldi & Co und empfehlenswerte Produkte bei Markenherstellern? Hm... Kann sein, ist auch oft so. Aber guckst Du hier (Bildstrecke, Foto 5) Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, lese ich da ganz deutlich "Shimano"...


----------



## Markus Schlapp (17. April 2008)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Miese Qualität bei Aldi & Co und empfehlenswerte Produkte bei Markenherstellern? Hm... Kann sein, ist auch oft so. Aber guckst Du hier (Bildstrecke, Foto 5) Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, lese ich da ganz deutlich "Shimano"...




Bildunterschrift:
"Beim Radeln sollte auf diese Fahrradhandschuhe verzichtet werden: *Angeblich stellt sie Shimano her, tatsächlich stammen sie aus Pakistan und enthalten krebserregende Substanzen."*

So what?!

LG
Markus


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. April 2008)

Wir schließen daraus: Markenfetischisten haben's schwer...


----------



## blackseal (17. April 2008)

...hab ich das richtig verstanden ?
lässt shimano in pakistan fertigen oder sind das produktfälschungen ?
im letzteren fall würde man sie sicherlich nicht in einem discounter finden...


----------



## Chris Race (17. April 2008)

blackseal schrieb:


> ...hab ich das richtig verstanden ?
> lässt shimano in pakistan fertigen ...



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass heute fast jeder Hersteller seine Produkte IRGENDWO fertigen lässt, nämlich dort wo es gerade billig ist. Oder schon immer war.

Und dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob das ein "Marken-Hersteller" oder irgendein Noname-Kram ist. War doch damals bei Mattel genauso (schreibt man das so?). Insofern hat man da als Verbraucher immer ein Restrisiko, welches sicher in Zukunft nicht kleiner wird. 

Keine Frage, ich bin auch gegen Billig-Zeugs, aber ganz sicher nicht gegen Sachen, die von einem renommierten Marken-Händler kommen und nur im Verkauf als sog. Eigenmarke auftauchen (davon gehe ich z.B. bei dem Tacho ganz stark aus).


----------



## Chris Race (17. April 2008)

Easy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das interessiert mich jetzt aber brennend.
> Da würde ich glatt nochmal die Aldi-Läden abfahren, um mir noch einen Halter für mein 2Bike zu holen. Funktioniert der Sigma 2006 MHR tatsächlich mit dem Aldi-Halter??? Zumal ich eh nicht so auf Kabellos stehe (mich nervt der riesen Sender).
> ...



Ob der Sigma-Tacho (Funk) mit dem Halter von dem Aldi-Dingens (Kabel) funktioniert weiß ich nicht (ich denke mal nein), aber PASSEN tut er auf jeden Fall in die Halterung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinochio2 (17. April 2008)

Ich hatte bis letztes Jahr auch Aldi Klamotten im Schrank. Der größte Fehlkauf war dort vor Jahren eine Fahrradjacke. Ein unmöglicher Schnitt (hinten viel zu kurz) und extrem winddurchlässig. Nach und nach wurde dann umgerüstet. Und auch hier sind gute Preise durchaus möglich. Wer jetzt kauft, zahlt immer mehr, außer der Händler hat noch Restbestände aus dem letzten Jahr im Keller. Dann sind Schnäppchen möglich. Ansonsten heißt es Augen nach guten Angeboten offen halten oder bis zum Herbst warten. 
Ich bin durchaus bereit, für gute Qualität auch einen höheren Preis zu zahlen, die Preis der Hersteller sind aber in vielen Bereichen schon unverschämt hoch angesetzt. 

Habe gestern Bionic Unterwäsche für 25 Euro und ein günstiges Fox Shirt ergattert.


----------



## mät__ (18. April 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass man nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen darf. Bei Regenklamotten muss man einfach viel Geld investieren um was brauchbares zu kaufen. Genauso das Sitzpolster oder UntrewÃ¤sche. Anderst ist das aber bei Sommertrikots. Wenns eh 30Â°C hat, reicht mir auch das 5â¬ Alditeil, da pfeift der Fahrtwind auch durch. So als Idee: man kann sich ja nen gescheites Polster kaufen und die Aldi Baggys ohne die Innenhose drÃ¼berziehen. Wenns einen hinschmeiÃt oder man irgendwo hÃ¤ngen bleibt ist nur die 7â¬ Baggy im A... und man hat trotzdem ein gutes Polster.


----------



## Jocki (18. April 2008)

Kleiner Tipp zwischendurch: www.skinfit.at Die vertreiben ihre Klamotten online direkt ohne Zwischenhändler. Die Preise sind zwar deutlich über Aldi aber auch deutlich unter Gore und Co. Ich hab selber noch nichts bestellt, aber anscheinend scheint die Qualität zu stimmen.


----------



## Xenion (18. April 2008)

Also ich war gestern unterwegs mit der 2,49 â¬ Sonnenbrille mit gelben/orangen GlÃ¤sern und Ã¼ber mein Trikot noch die Weste vom Aldi in schwarz. Muss sagen bin begeistert - die Brille ist Top fÃ¼r das Geld und man hat mit den GlÃ¤sern nen super Kontrast. Die Weste hÃ¤lt auch prima den Fahrtwind ab, fÃ¤llt aber sonst nicht weiter auf da sie sehr leicht ist und am RÃ¼cken durch das Netz super belÃ¼ftet.


----------



## RHEINPFEIL (18. April 2008)

Hab mir noch eine dazu gekauft für 2,50 kannste die auch wegschmeissen wenn sie dreckig ist. Funktioniert gut und sitzt auch mit Helm angenehm.
Tacho funktioniert gut und passt dank Kabelbinder auch an die Reba race. Die Radlerunterhose könnte besser gepolstert sein, stammt aber aus vermutlich deutscher Produktion, da die Vertriebsadresse Albstatt ist, da sind recht viele Textilhersteller in der Gegend, auch Trigema.

Der Test geht weiter


----------



## hogacom (18. April 2008)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, habe meine erste Garnitur auch beim Aldi geholt und muss sagen die Klamotten haben es am Anfang für die erste und zwei Saison getan. 

Habe auch dann etwas mehr Geld in die Hand genommen und habe mir Sachen von Nalini gekauft, Hosen, Trikot und was man so braucht. Die Sachen funktionieren besser. Die Alditrikots waren nach eine Tour richtig schön nass und klebten an einem. Die Hose hat schon im ersten Jahr den Geist fast völlig auf gegeben, Nähte aufgegangen. 

Das letzt waren die Wintertrikots welche entsorgt habe. Habe mir selbst letzten Winter eines von Assos zum Geburtstag geschenkt. Das ist schon ein bisschen was anderes, das Ding ist richtig klasse auch wenn der Preis unterirdisch ist. Aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts und hat nur einmal im Jahr Geburtstag war auch noch im Urlaub.  

Jeder nach seiner Fassion, und wer sich in den Sachen vom Aldi wohlfühlt wunderbar, ich kann nur für mich sprechen, würde sie mir halt nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Xenion (18. April 2008)

Bei den Trikots, Hosen setz ich auf auf "Markenware" wie Ziener, Sportful usw.


----------



## Nordsau (19. April 2008)

seinup schrieb:


> Ich seid wirklich eine Armut, wenn ihr einerseits hier 1000 Euro Bikes umterm Ars*h kleben habt, oben aber Aldi Schürzen tragt, ihr seid eine Schande für unsere Nation.



Wieso passt doch  1000 Euro für ein Bike ist doch fast wie Aldi *grins*


----------



## DoktorDe (19. April 2008)

So - auch noch mein Senf dazu ...

Ich habe '82 mit dem RR angefangen; die besseren Sitzpolster waren damals ein Stück Hirschleder, eventuell noch mit 2 mm Schaumstoff. Meine lange Gonso hatte ein Stück drin, das dünner als Fensterleder war, die Santini mit 2 mm Leder war ein Gedicht. Übrigens bin ich mit den Dingern auch schon 12 und mehr Stunden am Tag im Sattel gesessen, ohne wund zu werden.
Seit damals suche ich immer dünne Polster. Auf einem Sattel, der paßt, brauche ich keine Windel! Besonders gut fand ich immer die von C&A ...
Aldi oder Lidl-Hosen? Machen einen guten Eindruck, fangen aber immer erst ab Größe M an, brauche aber (außer bei Nalini) S oder XS ... 
Mein Aldi-Langarmtrikot ist prima, hat auch schon einen Sturz überlebt. Ist halt (in S) weit geschnitten. Aber auch mein Primal hat in M einen seltsamen amerikanischen (?) Schnitt: Brustkorb eng, Bauch weit. 
Handschuhe? Die Paßform ist völlig unmöglich.
Radunterhemden? Super, Socken sowieso.


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. April 2008)

DoktorDe schrieb:


> Handschuhe? Die Paßform ist völlig unmöglich.
> Radunterhemden? Super, Socken sowieso.



 Allerdings stinken die Aldiunterhemden sehr. Also eher für die einsame Trainingsrunde geeignet. Ansonsten ist Tchibo meiner Meinung nach ohnehin besser als AldiLidlPlusPennyNorma & Co.

Trikots bekomme ich vom Team (oder ich ziehe Werbe- oder Finishertrikots an, zum Training reichen die allemal), Hosen kaufe ich von Protective (sehr gutes Damenpolster!) oder als Teamversion von Acton Sports (recht passables Unisexpolster).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackseal (21. April 2008)

...jetzt bin ich aber ein bischen enttäuscht und wenn ich zeit finde bringe ich die handschuhe direkt wieder zurück. gerade mal eine fahrt und da gehen schon verschiedene nähte auf. bestimmt ein montagsexemplar. ;-)


----------



## AntaresH (21. April 2008)

na da denke ich, das du eher pech gehabt hast...habe die selben jetzt über ein Jahr und bei mir geht nix auf....


----------



## Easy (21. April 2008)

Alfri schrieb:


> Hallo easy, ja kannst du umbedenklich kaufen. Habe ich selbst gestern ausprobiert. Computer funktioniert in der Sigmahalterung und umgekehrt.
> Gruß Alfri



Hallo, 

vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ich habe mir auch einen geholt und werde demnächst meinen 2006 MHR auf Kabel umrüsten (leichter und störunanfälliger).

Vielen Dank


----------



## Easy (21. April 2008)

DoktorDe schrieb:


> So - auch noch mein Senf dazu ...
> 
> Ich habe '82 mit dem RR angefangen; die besseren Sitzpolster waren damals ein Stück Hirschleder, eventuell noch mit 2 mm Schaumstoff. Meine lange Gonso hatte ein Stück drin, das dünner als Fensterleder war, die Santini mit 2 mm Leder war ein Gedicht. Übrigens bin ich mit den Dingern auch schon 12 und mehr Stunden am Tag im Sattel gesessen, ohne wund zu werden.
> Seit damals suche ich immer dünne Polster. Auf einem Sattel, der paßt, brauche ich keine Windel!




Hi ,

die erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Meine Sugoi mit Fensterledereinsatz ist mit Abstand die Beste für lange (Mehrtages)Touren. Ne dicke Windel ist wie ein Gelsattel - nur auf kurze Distanzen bequem.


----------



## mauntzy (21. April 2008)

Ich habe wie viele andere hier auch mit eher no-name Sachen angefangen und hatte dann auch ein wenig später Aldi Jacke, Hose lanf, Unterhemd, Trikot lang, Handschuhe und Socken.
Man wird schnell professioneller und merkt auch schnell worauf es ankommt und wo es bei Aldi hakt. Regenjacke, Softshell etc. erschien mir später dann schon fragwürdig.
Generell gehen die Aldi-Sachen eigentlich nur fürs Training und das Design -naja es ist keins. Aldi_Sachen sind schön billig und das merkt man unter anderem auch am Schnitt. Meine Hose ging zwar, aber im Vergleich zu Markenprodukten waren Schnitt, Atmungsaktivität und Sitzpolster deutlich hinten dran. Die jacke war für die erste Saison für Frühjahr und Herbst okay. Aber meine jetzige Gonso ist Ihren Preis einfach wert.
Gut fand ich Handschuihe und Socken, wobei die Handschuhe in schwerem Gelände zu wenig gepolstert sind. Dennoch hab ich mit denen bereits mehrere Rennen bestritten und die sind noch wie neu. Als jetzt die zig Fahrradsachen im Angebot waren habe ich neugierig in den Katalog geguckt, aber für einen Kauf kam nichts mehr in Frage.

Mein Fazit: Für klamme Einsteiger mit Ausnahme der Hosen vorbehaltlos empfehlbar. Wer professioneller werden will braucht Cash.


----------



## ilex (21. April 2008)

mauntzy schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Für klamme Einsteiger mit Ausnahme der Hosen vorbehaltlos empfehlbar. Wer professioneller werden will braucht Cash.


die Qualität der Aldi-Hosen war in jedem Jahr komplett anders. Vor drei Jahren war das Sitzpolster ein dünner Lappen, letztes Jahr gab es dann so etwas ähnliches wie ein Polster. Und diesmal ein Strukturpolster, auf dem es sich absolut vergleichbar sitzt zu den Produkten die in zehnfach teureren Hosen eingenäht sind. Auch das Obermaterial ist jeweils sehr unterschiedlich.

@ Easy
deine Sugoi-Hose mit Lederpolster dürfte gut zehn Jahre alt sein.


----------



## könni__ (21. April 2008)

Ich habe heute bei REWE ein Alu Hardtail für 99,00 Euro gesehen. mit EXTRAS! Warum mehr bezahlen??? lol


----------



## blackseal (21. April 2008)

könni schrieb:


> Ich habe heute bei REWE ein Alu Hardtail für 99,00 Euro gesehen. mit EXTRAS! Warum mehr bezahlen??? lol




...dann setz dich mal davor und meditiere ;-)


----------



## meer (22. April 2008)

Easy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das interessiert mich jetzt aber brennend.
> Da würde ich glatt nochmal die Aldi-Läden abfahren, um mir noch einen Halter für mein 2Bike zu holen. Funktioniert der Sigma 2006 MHR tatsächlich mit dem Aldi-Halter??? Zumal ich eh nicht so auf Kabellos stehe (mich nervt der riesen Sender).
> ...



Also ich habs heut getestet und bei mir geht es nicht. Hab aber nichts umgestellt oder sonst was. Nur drauf und nix ging.

Gruß Meer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. April 2008)

ilex schrieb:


> die Qualität der Aldi-Hosen war in jedem Jahr komplett anders. Vor drei Jahren war das Sitzpolster ein dünner Lappen, letztes Jahr gab es dann so etwas ähnliches wie ein Polster. Und diesmal ein Strukturpolster, auf dem es sich absolut vergleichbar sitzt zu den Produkten die in zehnfach teureren Hosen eingenäht sind. Auch das Obermaterial ist jeweils sehr unterschiedlich.
> 
> @ Easy
> deine Sugoi-Hose mit Lederpolster dürfte gut zehn Jahre alt sein.



die shorts sind der letzte rotz... das sitzpolster mutiert zum eierwärmer, weil es nicht am platz bleibt, die beine sind viel zu kurz (ja, ich habe die richtige größe) und der schritt ist auch kacke genäht. man sitzt einfach total unbequem auf dem sattel. da ist meine maloja-hose echt luxus gegen. die aldihose wandert jedenfalls in die tonne. absolut unbrauchbar.


----------



## Enrgy (26. April 2008)

Hab vor ein paar Tagen mal die kurze Bikehose getestet. Eigentlich ganz ok - wenn da nicht das viel zu weit vorne sitzende Polster wäre  
Da machen die endlich mal ein halbwegs brauchbares Polster in die Hosen, aber ich sitze mit meinen Gesäßknochen locker 5cm hinter dem Polster auf dem Sattel. Da kann ich gleich eine Hose ohne Polster fahren.
Und man kann die Hose nun mal nicht einfach nach hinten ziehen, es gibt eben nur eine Position. Dabei ist das Polster nicht mal falsch eingenäht, die schmalste Stelle ist an der Quernaht im Schritt, da wo sie bei meinen anderen Hosen auch sitzt. Auch die Polstergröße ist nicht kleiner als an den anderen Hosen, welche ich besitze. Sehr seltsam....


----------



## pinochio2 (26. April 2008)

ja, wer billig kauft, kauft immer zweimal.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. April 2008)

naja, testen kann man's ja mal für 6,99. außerdem hat meine mutter mir die mitgebracht, von daher hab ich sie umsonst getestet


----------



## Easy (28. April 2008)

ilex schrieb:


> die Qualität der Aldi-Hosen war in jedem Jahr komplett anders. Vor drei Jahren war das Sitzpolster ein dünner Lappen, letztes Jahr gab es dann so etwas ähnliches wie ein Polster. Und diesmal ein Strukturpolster, auf dem es sich absolut vergleichbar sitzt zu den Produkten die in zehnfach teureren Hosen eingenäht sind. Auch das Obermaterial ist jeweils sehr unterschiedlich.
> 
> @ Easy
> deine Sugoi-Hose mit Lederpolster dürfte gut zehn Jahre alt sein.



Echt??? Die hab ich erst letztes Jahr im Laden gekauft - es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick. Eine Männerhose, obwohl ich W. Ich wollte gerne noch so eine haben, aber leider nirgends bekommen. 

Und übrigend: der 2006 MHR funxt mit dem Aldi-Halter doch nicht. Er passt zwar rein, aber er empfängt nicht.


----------



## AntaresH (28. April 2008)

Hallo

also ich habe den Radcomputer aus dem Lidl und bin mega zufrieden....Klamotten habe ich mir jetzt bei Ebay ersteigert....mal schauen ob se passen....aber 5 Klamotten fÃ¼r 10â¬ kann man nicht viel falsch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (28. April 2008)

Easy schrieb:


> Echt??? Die hab ich erst letztes Jahr im Laden gekauft - es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick. Eine Männerhose, obwohl ich W. Ich wollte gerne noch so eine haben, aber leider nirgends bekommen.
> 
> Und übrigend: der 2006 MHR funxt mit dem Aldi-Halter doch nicht. Er passt zwar rein, aber er empfängt nicht.



Ist ja auch nur logisch, da die Funkempfangeinheit ja net in der Halterung, sondern im Tacho selbst steckt


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (29. April 2008)

Hoffentlich hört die Diskussion über das Thema hier bald mal auf....


----------



## ilex (30. April 2008)

Easy schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerne noch so eine haben, aber leider nirgends bekommen.


Gibt keine mehr, ich hatte die alle zusammengeramscht. Bevorraten hilft aber auch nicht über längere Zeit. Das Stoffmaterial der Hose wird auch im Kleiderschrank seine elastischen Eigenschaften verlieren.  

Nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann ich die Passprobleme bei der Aldi-Hose. Sugoi, Assos und Gonso passen mir, Aldi auch. Verschleißen tun alle recht schnell, also fährt ihr nicht, wascht ihr die Hosen nicht (oder nur manchmal), oder kauft ihr jedes Jahr für einen halben Tausender Bikeklamotten?


----------



## Hacky 2003 (4. Mai 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> die shorts sind der letzte rotz... das sitzpolster mutiert zum eierwärmer, weil es nicht am platz bleibt, die beine sind viel zu kurz (ja, ich habe die richtige größe) und der schritt ist auch kacke genäht. man sitzt einfach total unbequem auf dem sattel. da ist meine maloja-hose echt luxus gegen. die aldihose wandert jedenfalls in die tonne. absolut unbrauchbar.



Hi Mettwurst!
Nicht Tonne bring dat Ding zurück bringt Kohte.Habe auch eine von der Sorte nur noch nicht getestet da ich sie zum spazieren fahren am Wochenende (Familieday) benutzen will, zum biken im Wald und für grössere Touren ist sie nicht besser geworden, habe sie mir vor etwa2 Jahren getest und nach 3Touren zurück gebracht
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Boomzilla (5. Mai 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es die Klamotten schon bei Aldi Nord gab oder sie bald auch hier verkauft werden??? Hab in den letzten Wochen nix außer Pumpen, Schläuche und Kompletträder gesehen.


----------



## StillPad (5. Mai 2008)

Boomzilla schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es die Klamotten schon bei Aldi Nord gab oder sie bald auch hier verkauft werden??? Hab in den letzten Wochen nix außer Pumpen, Schläuche und Kompletträder gesehen.



Das würde ich auch gerne wissen.


----------

